# The KISH Thread



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i figured it was time to start a timeline, photoshoot, and project thread<3
when i picked her up and she was unmolested:








a few months later with some winter tires on steelies and 35% tinted windows:








HIDs, OEM Aero Wipers, and a lip spoiler:








did some of my own bodywork:








roof rack and coils were next:








and then i cleared my corners and got a magnaflow exhaust:








Keskin KT2s baby:








then a roofbasket, yellow lamin-x on the fogs, and some chrome mirror caps:








and then winter came and i got black mirrors a trunklid off of a '96 and some rocksalt and road grime:








i felt like my car was getting boring so i painted the roof black and took off my yellow lamin-x:








painted the reverse portion of the tailight red:








and how she sits currently:









ill keep this ish updated as frequently as i can
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeutschlandLover (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your car.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

great timeline http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

One of the best looking A4's there is. So clean


----------



## geoffsta99 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (SuperchargedA4)*

turned out well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (geoffsta99)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great work this







is for you

see you at waterfest


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

sick car. def one of my fav B5s.
keep up the good work.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

love it. keep up the great work! cant wait to see whats next


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Love it! 
Where did you snag that trunk deck at? L&T?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

nah i got it off of das eighty, but i have to head down to the place to pick up some parts for the cabby soon
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

its about time
wait, you got a cabby ?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

noelle got a cabby, so to answer your question, yes i have a jazz blue cabby thats going to be slammed on RSs


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

was waiting for this http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_noelle got a cabby, so to answer your question, yes i have a jazz blue cabby thats going to be slammed on RSs


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

wow i really like the car. what are your fender heights? are the wheels 18s?


----------



## DamagedGoods (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_noelle got a cabby, so to answer your question, yes i have a jazz blue cabby thats going to be slammed on RSs

Always a wise decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*

its about time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a fellow 2.8


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The KISH Thread (TimKouch)*

word...im glad you finally did this...now...moAr pics!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_ryan* »_wow i really like the car. what are your fender heights? are the wheels 18s?

i don't remember the ground to fender off hand but i think i posted that up in the stance thread a while back. we were going to lower the coils last night but they seized up so i want to do bags now. and they are 18s.


----------



## 96 GTS (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Just curious, but at what point in the timeline did you get your Euro front bumper?
One of the best looking A4s out there, and looks even better in person. Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (96 GTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96 GTS* »_Just curious, but at what point in the timeline did you get your Euro front bumper?
One of the best looking A4s out there, and looks even better in person. Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats not a euro from bumper


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (97audia4)*









DIY FTW!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i just painted that badboy with some textured spraypaint


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_








DIY FTW!

Call me a n00b but whats DIY about the front bumper? 
Kish, looking to sell those coils local? How bad are they seized? A good soak in penetrating lube and ATF cant break them free?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i just painted that badboy with some textured spraypaint


stop fooling around and edit those pics from this week end


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (97audia4)*

kish thread is hott!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Skank* »_
Call me a n00b but whats DIY about the front bumper? 
Kish, looking to sell those coils local? How bad are they seized? A good soak in penetrating lube and ATF cant break them free?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

nah they aren't that bad, just a real PITA and i want to be able to drive around the back roads of my town and dump it when i am parked or on some smooth roadways


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Gotcha gonna have to try that this week when I do my snub mount/ ballast mount. I have some scrap black viynl I can play around with.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

i love your car soooooooooo much


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

car looks sooooo go0o0o00od. cant wait to see it again at waterfest with all the new goodies


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (DeutschlandLover)*

kish the car looks great man.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: The KISH Thread (dubmob_vr6)*

kish, the car looks great. i have a few small mods up my sleave as well. se you at h2o


----------



## DUB NOEY (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

haha you're funny


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (DUB NOEY)*

Hello and welcome to Page 2









_Quote, originally posted by *DUB NOEY* »_haha you're funny









who is this troll here








just kidding







you wouldnt happen to be Alex's girly friend would you


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

shes a hoe fo sho

more crappy pics to come before waterfest


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Love the car man, always have, when I had my A4 yours was what I was thinking of when I thought about what I wanted mine to look like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Found your car on someones cardomain site from wf 14. Im so bored at work lol. 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3107867/3


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

PM'd you about your exhaust.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

thanks guys, waterfest was an awesome time.
i picked up a seat cupra lip, hopefully will have that on this week









and euro i didn't get your PM










_Modified by kish0000 at 5:01 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

yea i didnt get many pictures
got one of yours kish
btw kish
car is sooooo amazing
see ya at H20


_Modified by livinzlyfe at 6:38 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

SOB! Information Services at my work blocked the IM software. 
Ill post here, maybe it will help future searchers. 
I was trolling the forum for 2.8 exhaust options and came across a post you had made about your exhaust. Seeing as I am sorta local to you I figured I might as well ask you exactly what red run did for you so I know what to go in and ask for 
Is it catback or just stock pipes? 
14862 Magnaflow? 
Stock cats?
Stock Res or aftermarket?
How much did it run you?
Thank you sir! 
-Aaron


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i went with stainless 2.5'' tubing from the Y intersection with a glasspack resonator and the magnaflow 14862 muffler. call down there and make an app. they are an awesome place.

and thanks al http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i went with stainless 2.5'' tubing from the Y intersection with a glasspack resonator and the magnaflow 14862 muffler. call down there and make an app. they are an awesome place.

and thanks al http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

was gonna say see ya on saturday night at chilis
saw you over by the corner
but when the cops showed me and my brother left
soo far havnt seen anyone thats taken pictures of his jetta wagon yet


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

the lip:

















installed pictures to follow


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

your cars gonna be the sex
see ya at H20


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

make an install guide for the lip.. i dont feel like thinking when i put mine on


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

so you did pick up a lip at WF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see it on


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

phat lip... put it on already!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_make an install guide for the lip.. i dont feel like thinking when i put mine on









x 2 billion


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

heres some quick crappy pics of the lip. i went out last night to a concrete plant and got some badass pics, ill have them up this weekend.

































as for a write up, i did not take pics while doing it but its not hard to do at all. you pretty much just line it up with the existing lip and drill some holes through it and attach using screws of your choice. i ended up trimming like 4 inches off of each end and bending it to match the curvature of the stock lip.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

wow, it came out good, yet another bumper the cupra-r lip was meant for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets see those pics


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

looks amazing on your car
just another reason to love it


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

gracias chicos


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

nice!!!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

some new pictars


















































































































































_Modified by kish0000 at 3:00 PM 7-26-2008_


----------



## Mattro (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (kish0000)*

wicked pictures !!!
i need to go out and shoot too... i found a bunch of cool spots around here to take pics but never have the time.
and the lip fits your car perfectly
i think soon enough it'll be rare to see an A4 without it


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Mattro)*

thanks man, i hope no one else catches on haha


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*








































































**** looks amazing with it


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*

dopenesssss


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

I'll never run that lip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96 GTS (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*

Alex, the lip looks amazing








I like the pink carpet more though


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: (96 GTS)*

Love your car! Current desktop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (czook)*

car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and your probably right about people catching on and buying this lip more and more


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Where can someone aquire this lip? Sorry kish it looks too damn good















We'll call it a fair trade for the all red tails


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

They were practally giving them away at waterfest.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

thanks fellas, and yeah tmtuning was giving them away. i told the kraut that it was ugly and i would never pay for it so he told me 50$.
i know oempl.us has them but they run about 125$ after shipping. i think it will suit your car awesome alex.
another update: custom mirrors are being made as we speak


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

looks awesome kish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pm sent btw


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

we are deff hitting up this spot, when my dz's come in
favorite pic out of all of them


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

yeah dude we need to, i went around back of that building yesterday and there are some more super shady spots to shoot at


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

was bored the other night so i went to a parking garage, but i forgot my remote. the pics came out so so:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

great shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_great shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yup, i really like the last one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i need phototaking skills


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
yup, i really like the last one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i need phototaking skills









i just need a camera


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
i just need a camera









yeah, something better than a point and shoot would help also. Have you found new fenders yet Kish??????


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

great pics as always


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

fantasticccc


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

looks sick as hell, we are hitting that spot up too


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

thanks guys, and as for fenders nothing yet. i am not worried about them till it goes in for bodywork in the winter


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

Lovely shots.
Your car looks so right imo. I prefered it without the cupra splitter though. Flowed much better without it.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Soupie69uk)*

yeah i am not sure if i am going to run the lip next year, its in a transition stage


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i also think your wheels dont flow too well. You should get rid of those also.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

ha they can be all yours this winter, i am thinking of getting something a bit wider


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_ha they can be all yours this winter, i am thinking of getting something a bit wider

we will have to see then







let me know what rims your loking at, i hate the suspense
kinda wish you had gotten the wide rears for the keskins http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ive been looking at rim options but most are played. im just going to get a 11" rear width wheel from some porsche and rock that with a crazy stretch. like 205/40/R18


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
we will have to see then







let me know what rims your loking at, i hate the suspense
kinda wish you had gotten the wide rears for the keskins http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ive been looking at rim options but most are played. im just going to get a 11" rear width wheel from some porsche and rock that with a crazy stretch. like 205/40/R18









cmon now tyler
you shoulda got the brock B1's


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

Hey Kish, how do you have your front plate mounted?
And your car looks awesome as always.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (redhotdobe)*

the front plate is mounted with 3M double sided tape, rear is just velcro.

and tyler, i have a few wheels in mind but im keeping it on the downlow for now








i will say that they are 5 spokes, with dish


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_the front plate is mounted with 3M double sided tape, rear is just velcro.

and tyler, i have a few wheels in mind but im keeping it on the downlow for now








i will say that they are 5 spokes, with dish

you wont
i'm doing all red's now thanks to these pics


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_the front plate is mounted with 3M double sided tape, rear is just velcro.

and tyler, i have a few wheels in mind but im keeping it on the downlow for now








i will say that they are 5 spokes, with dish

have em by H20?
you should tell me
cuz im just a kid and if i dont know my heart will fail and i will explode heh


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_









 your car is so clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks so good


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks









and the wheels won't be happening till next year. i need more cash flow first.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

Does the tape damage the paint at all? I suppose it can't be anywhere near as bad as drilling holes in the bumper.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (redhotdobe)*

no its not too bad, i have the horrible holes from the dealership so i mwilling to sacrafice some paint to cover up those nasty holes


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like I'll be trying the tape then. I have no ugly holes and would really like to keep it that way.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (redhotdobe)*

haha you are fortunate


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

hey kish whats the part number for your led license plate lights.......and where should i get them from?


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (sirmeeps)*

Damn nice pics up there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

heres the link to the licenseplate lights:
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...e.htm
they are the 14.5v 39mm bulbs, third option down








and thanks horror http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

daaaaaaaaaamn son....so dope


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

The photos/car look fantastic!!! We did a photoshoot with my brother's car this past weekend! Lemme know when you want to get together for some rolling shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

thanks nick









we will have to do some rollers before i go back to school


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_thanks nick









we will have to do some rollers before i go back to school

just dont do it in ocmd


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
just dont do it in ocmd









ziiiiinnnnnggggg!!!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_heres the link to the licenseplate lights:
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...e.htm
they are the 14.5v 39mm bulbs, third option down








and thanks horror http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

havn't we gone over this time and time again? 42DD charges too much for their LEDs! Call superbrightled or one of the other places. 
(just trying to help out anyone who is going to buy those)


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

hahaha ill keep my seat belt on this time








and i will have to check out superbrightleds, are they a good quality bulb robby?


----------



## DamagedGoods (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Kish, I think your car would look a lot better with an NA trunk lid so because I am such a nice guy (help old ladies across the street and such) I am willing to trade you my NA trunk in exchange for your hideous euro one. I am shooting for citizen of the year so I'll throw you some bones as well


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (DamagedGoods)*

hahaha, ohh i see what you are aiming at model citizen









ill keep the hideous trunk lid for the time being, we don't want my car looking too pretty


----------



## DamagedGoods (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_hahaha, ohh i see what you are aiming at model citizen








ill keep the hideous trunk lid for the time being, we don't want my car looking too pretty

See now you will be responsible for old ladies getting run over because I'm not helping them across the street, can you live with that Kish, can you?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (DamagedGoods)*

its going to be rough, i am not sure if i can handle that on my conscience


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

heres two crappy pictures because i got bored and rigged my tripod up in the back seat:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

saaaweeet


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*

your going bald haha
cool pics


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

my night shots were way better haha is that s4 headliner?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*

yeah i realized in these pics that i have a pretty pronounced bald spot








and no still no s4 headliner jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

I WANT YOUR CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i need to find one laying on the side of the road thats a ebast ebfore september 26th
hey idc if i find it while im on my way to H20 but i need one


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i may be getting rid of this one around christmas


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i still have the headliner


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i may be getting rid of this one around christmas

GIVE IT TO ME FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i would love you (no ****)
i would wash and wax your car at every show your at(that im also at)


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_i still have the headliner

And I have a few stock pillar pieces you can use to wrap with no down time.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

dave i want it but at the same time i want a full swap so i won't have to keep piecing things together 

and alex i will probably be selling it soon


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i love those interior shots while moving. that first one is dope! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_dave i want it but at the same time i want a full swap so i won't have to keep piecing things together 

and alex i will probably be selling it soon

i'll give you ummmmmmmmm
200$


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*

i have a full swap. you will need grab handles and visors. the a and c pillars are wrapped in black suede. i dont have the sunroof slider and one of the visor lights [that mounts in the roof] is missing. make me an offer and come get it. 200 sounds about right


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (goody6691)*

yes or no?


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*

yes. pm me


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_yes. pm me

me?
if so i did


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*

hmmmmmmmmm i was thinking of taking that route but with a different set of rollers.

and dave maybe i will do that, i was planning on covering my sunroof slider in urban camo anyway. but the only time i would have to pick it up now would be either thanksgiving or all the way in december









and do you have the front dome lights with the sunroof controls?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

kish, pay dave and i will pick it up and keep it at my house for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_

and do you have the front dome lights with the sunroof controls?


yes i do, i need it gone


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*

i really like those interior shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_i really like those interior shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yeah they are sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i don't know what youre talking about crappy shots


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

they just weren'i wanted them to come out. if you saw the rest of them from the batch they are way too blurry. i need a way to eliminate shake in the camera


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

two hands on the wheel kish!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

hey kish, is that a valentine 1 up by your rear view mirror. If so how do you like it?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

yup thats my trusty V1. i love it it has saved me so many times, even though i drive like grandma most of the time


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

looks like it, i love mine


----------



## wvvdubya (Jun 3, 2006)

Kish...... do the euro plates mean anything?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

IN is for ingolstadt, ak is my initials, and 318 is me and my gals anniversary http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wo page 5


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

you should come out me and nics way to help us finish our wheels and drink some burrs, bring some 80grit if you got it haha!


----------



## wvvdubya (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Nice...I figured out the IN


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (wvvdubya)*

haha i would hope so, we have to know our roots!!








and merrigan i think i am coming down that way one day to bust on bohler and his dz exclusives


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_haha i would hope so, we have to know our roots!!








and merrigan i think i am coming down that way one day to bust on bohler and his dz exclusives

and you had better call me and let me know


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

thats why were going to have a hoe down with everyone from the area


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

god damn right.. let me know ahead of time so i can take off


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Soooo are there any vids of your exhaust setup? Im getting mine installed this week.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Skank* »_Soooo are there any vids of your exhaust setup? Im getting mine installed this week.

can tell you it sounds awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Then its settled, im doing 2.25, 14815 with a cherrybomb tuesday


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_god damn right.. let me know ahead of time so i can take off

x2


----------



## outti01 (Mar 1, 2007)

dude car is soo clean im sure u hear that alot i have a 2001.5 in east struodsburg i did engine work first now i wanna do body i like ur set up with the roof and mirrors also how u have the stock bumper wiht mods to it


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

wrd. i went the east stroudsberg once. there was like a farm and house or two. then some grass. it was cool haha


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (wvvdubya)*

those interior pics are doppeee
trade interior trim?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

oh somebody want some woodgrain









heres the exhaust clips 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3GPsPTTo18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU93wU6-9fA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5TYjMpkdkM

and thanks outti


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i just got back from picking up a s4 headliner
pics to come tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i just got back from picking up a s4 headliner
pics to come tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you have 32 mins. go.


----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

fail!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

way to go kish definatly let down.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

haha fotki is being lame and won't let me upload photos.

the swap wasn't as easy as i thought it would be but it was fun. hopefully pictures will be up tomorrow
big thanks to Eli (vwsportt) for the parts


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

heres some pictures before the install, they are way underexposed oh well
























more to come after i get my missing pillar in the mail


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

jealous of 
a) black headliner
b) garage
c) you're getting you're stubby ds mirror done apparently


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i just got back from picking up a s4 headliner
pics to come tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

where did you find one?.....i still have one collecting dust


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_
where did you find one?.....i still have one collecting dust

if i get some bills together id love to take it off your hands http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (merrigan)*

no prob. the pillars are covered in black suede though. dont know if that would help or hurt


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*

i found one off of a guy who parts out b5s in the classifieds.

and hopefully my mirror will be here sometime this week cause my inspection is up and i can't really get it inspected without it
here is one of my no mirror nonsense:











_Modified by kish0000 at 1:04 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

^^^ car looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

no mirrors FTW! i was gonna rock that for H2Oi this year, but i cant do it now that im up at school. 
weak.
and why arent you going to H2Oi? wtf


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

i wont be able to swing it with my course load this semester


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

^Im debating if I should go this year too. Between school and work Im going to have to catch a break.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i wont be able to swing it with my course load this semester

x2


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

H20 > school


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

^Def. 4 sure


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

schools ghey. H20 ftw


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

i think of it as:

better in school now
= more four ringed things i can play with when i am older


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

you wont be able to enjoy h20 then, we'll be old.. and hate kids like us


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

hahaha not me

im dubbin till death yo


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
KISH LOOK WHAT SOME AHOLE DID TO YOUR CAR
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
LETS KEEEEELLLL HIMM


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*

bro, you shoiuld get a job


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*

seriously


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_bro, you shoiuld get a job









me?
i didnt do that


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*










where do you find that?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

hahahha


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

and does my front plate say night ryder?????


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

LOL, good eyes.
whos the god damn joker


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

i was on another forum and someobody was saying whats your favorite car
so i posteed that up(put your name next to it)
and some douchebag did that 20 minutes later


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*

wtf is going on here??!!


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_and does my front plate say night ryder?????

it says new ryder
that was the guys username haha


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (J44KK0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J44KK0* »_wtf is going on here??!!


look at the pathetic photoshop that somebody did of kishs car


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*

Yeah, I saw that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*

you should do that kish















what forum are you on Alex (#3)


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_you should do that kish















what forum are you on Alex (#3)

haha it was on nittolegends.con a game site
i havnt been on there in forever and just randomly hopped on there and saw that
i cried a lil bit


----------



## BankinonA4 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*

That ps is horrible. Its prob along the lines of something I could do, haha







.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (BankinonA4)*

haha wow that guy needs a life and a class in ps









but on a lighter note, i finished up the headliner this morning so here are some crappy photos:


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Hey is your car a 1.8t or a 2.8. Your headliner looks great to by the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Lowduberz at 3:35 PM 9-14-2008_


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

i seeeeeeeee youuuuuuuu haha


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

its a 2.8 unfortunately


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_its a 2.8 unfortunately

Who care your car is very sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

thank you sir


----------



## BankinonA4 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Headliner looks great man.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (BankinonA4)*

thanks


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

headliner is pretty cute


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

two thumbs up on the headliner,
how long did it take overall? I'm probably going to end up doing that after I move out of the ****tiest city in the world.


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (BankinonA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BankinonA4* »_Headliner looks great man. 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

it took about 2.5-3 hours to complete, the hardest part is removing the B-pillars


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

what happened to the urban camo ?


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Your car is beautiful. <3


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (redhotdobe)*

damn you facelift owners and your multiple options for things such as interior upgrades.








looks great man


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

haha i got to see this way before all of you, looks really good now all you need is what we talked about


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

bohlers got the hookup

i didn't have time for urban camo right now and jo-anne was out of urban so that was a bummer.

but i think this suits my gangster lifestyle much better than urban camo:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

thuuuuuuuug life.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

hahah id rock it if every emo girl didnt have that on the zumies hoodies


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_hahah id rock it if every emo girl didnt have that on the zumies hoodies

haha, truth


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

ahh they sell that stuff at zumies now?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

sad but true. but ive only seen like 1 or 2 girls wearing it, there was a group of M3's down at Dubs at the beach with this on thier gas gaps, but headliner would be sick as longs as no emo slvts ride in your car hah


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

i think i would be looking up at my headliner more than looking at the road. We would play "name that weapon"


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

yeah i remember that crew, they had the g35 on work wheels too:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_yeah i remember that crew, they had the g35 on work wheels too:









i actually think thats pretty cool...id like to rock something cool on my fuel door


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i would too, it would have to be a german gun. something like an mg-42


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

luger p08 ftw!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

^^ i was just about to say Luger








dont squeeze it too hard, it will go off randomly


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_dont squeeze it too hard, it will go off randomly










thats what...he said.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

haha funny you mention that.

i was just watching band of brothers and hoobler got killed cause his luger went off prematurely in his pants


----------



## wvvdubya (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

it sux when your luger goes off in your pants


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Kish, WhereTF did you find that print?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

its from Rogue Status, you would probably have to buy a few of their t-shirts to do you sunroof slider


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

today i got around to doing the independent fog mod, its pretty sweet and super easy to do. never got to the junkyard to pick up mkII sides todo the city lights tho http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

oh and i got a temporary mirror off of an e30 haha
























3k posts and counting


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Man I really need to find out where all of you guys get all of your DIYs from. lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

hey kish which DYI did you follow?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_hey kish which DYI did you follow? 
\
its on audiworld.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

yup in the tech articles in audiworld. the author is peter harren, under the s4 section http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

to sum it up you just open the glovebox, unlatch it, reach your hand up to the right and pull out the relay box that is up there. then you snip pins 12,15,and17 off and solder pins 15 and 17 to pin 14. then put the box back in its wiring harness clip and you are good to go


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

niceeeeee, love it
im gonna have fogs again soon, but im not compromising the clean look. you shall see


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

i can imagine its going to be sweet. i thought about getting the delete grills but i think the fogs flow with my car

and why the name change?


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_and why the name change?

To thoroughly confuse me.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (redhotdobe)*

hahaha oh cait


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

ur independent fogs are hott!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*

thanks dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

I need to do the independent fog mod, looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (J44KK0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J44KK0* »_I need to do the independent fog mod, looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2, and agreed


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

you guys are slowwwww, i've had the fog light mod for years now


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

name change because a) i dont have a veedub anymoreee
and b) i needed some change in my life


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

im scared to wire/solder things, when i do things get electrical gremlins

i may change my name one day


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

love it. i've wanted to do this for some time.....but me and electrical stuff is no good.....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

i'll never change my name... i need a viking helmet to wear at shows


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

hahaha you can wear that and ill wear my cowboy hat around


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_love it. i've wanted to do this for some time.....but me and electrical stuff is no good.....

if i can wire HID fogs to a pre facelift i figure i can do this mod...im just intimidated by words and phrases like "remove the glovebox cover", "reach in behind the dash", and "solder"


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_name change because a) i dont have a veedub anymoreee
and b) i needed some change in my life









and c) to confuse redhotdobe.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_hahaha you can wear that and ill wear my cowboy hat around

Okay I'm going to admit... that thing kind of scares me haha.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_
if i can wire HID fogs to a pre facelift i figure i can do this mod...im just intimidated by words and phrases like "remove the glovebox cover", "reach in behind the dash", and "solder"

I was too, but i tackled it, partially. 
remove the glove box cover means to push on the 2 sping levers with the wheels (at least on a 99.5-01) so your glove box falls all the way open.. if you reach up on the right side, out of sight pretty much even with the plastic trim of the dash, you'll feel a black box.. on the bottom of that (part facing the floor board) is a piece of plastic, you gotta pull down on that while you're pulling towards you on the relay.. its a thick double relay, probably more in the 3x3x1 range, not 2x2x1 like the write up says. 
i got that far.. realized i didnt have any wire.. sticking it back in is where i'm lost.. my fat ****ing finger complex doesnt let me get my hand in there enough to reverse the take out procedure.. so now i'm rolling no fogs at all.. w00hoo


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

to get that thing back in i pulled down on the plastic holder till it felt like it was going to break and then i slid the relay to the right and up a bit and it popped into place

and don't hate the hat its pimpin


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Ever have any trouble with random lifter tick on your 30v? I randomly get it on start up and when sitting at stop lights. Sounds like a damn Diesel.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

yeah on occasion at start up i get it and it makes me angry, i never had it at a stoplight tho.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_
and don't hate the hat its pimpin

its kishes drinking hat


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Skank* »_Ever have any trouble with random lifter tick on your 30v? I randomly get it on start up and when sitting at stop lights. Sounds like a damn Diesel. 

Are you holding all your oil in-between changes? 
I miss my 30v


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (20vMatt)*









kish?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

nah, kish isnt dead
...too soon ?


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_nah, kish isnt dead
...too soon ?

Too soon.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (20vMatt)*

i has no HIVs

and no im not holding all my oil, i have a nice leak, think its a torn gasket on the oil filter housing thing. ill have to fix that when i change my oil

and bohlyeahhhh i think you made me lose my favorite hat last time you were over


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

hahaha well at least you didnt lose your dinner like chad did

photo shoot soon


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

find me a drivers side mirror so i can drive my car again


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

hahaha chads double fisting.. that a boy. Im headed in this weekend man to start rippin the caddy apart and to get some J&J ill have to give you a call at some point


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (wnb800)*

yeahhh buddy, ill be in town all weekend


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i'll never change my name... i need a viking helmet to wear at shows
I have a sweet one I would give you if i was going to H20 its like legit metal and fur and everything haha.

i hate work and being broke http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

while everyone was having fun at the b5 gtg lame alex got around to making city lights, they look super sweet but i picked up my camera to take pics and the battery is dead http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

maybe ill have some tomorrow


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

cant wait to see what they look like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

heres the pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








bulb placement:








with fogs on:








bulb placement (not on):








in the dark:








let me know what chu think


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i think its badass...and i also dont think i have the balls to mess with my headlights anymore, lol.
how about LED bulbs in there?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

I was going to do LED bulbs in there but after reading up on it a bit i found out that they usually burn out because of heat issues up front.
For now these PIAA bulbs look awesome in there and illuminate the housing the way i wanted them to.

The one thing that sucks about this mod is the amount of dust you get in the headlights, even blowing with an air compressor doesn't get it all out http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

thats the exact reason i wont do it...i cant even stand the amount of crap that went in there after the cc mod...


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

haha well if you ever did this the outcome is headlights that look like they have a serious cocaine addiction.

in all seriousness its not too bad, just kind of junked up in the bottom of the housing under the reflective material and a little under the parking lights


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

I wonder how it would have worked if you would have sprinkled some baby powder in the housing and used a vaccum while drilling.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

if i end up doing this to somebody else's b5 i am going to try to make a small head for my shopvac and cram it through the blinker hole, its not the silver reflective coating that makes a mess its the plastic that the housing is made of. it turns into really fine powder while you drill it


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

turn light upside down and then vacum it, they look sick as hell if i still had my b5 i would have been there doing this with you, since i too was one of the only ppl from around me that didnt go to H20


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

hahaha it was a mad boring weekend


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

the hottness kish. well done. our weekend was still better haha


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

hahaha you ba$tard i bet it was, and i am overjoyed to see that you joined the koni clan


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

sickkkk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*

awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*

they sooo briiiggghhhtttttt


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

gracias amigos
yum page 9


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

cruising through town last night looking for a place to park, not paying attention and i mashed a curb going like 25. pass front wheel took a beating it made me almost throw up


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

oh daaamn
how bad is the carnage? your wheels are sick thats a shame... i curbed mine like 25 feet but they suck so it isn't so bad


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i know that exact feeling you got, its not good


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

they are gashed around 50% of the wheel, im too embarrassed to post pictures


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Oh wow. That sucks.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (redhotdobe)*


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*

first i was like








then i was like










_Modified by unorthodoksa4 at 5:00 PM 10/4/2008_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

trade some keskins for celebrations now ?









cheer up buddy, **** happens


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

pics?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i guess i will get some today after i give her a bath
i may photoshootzen tonight also. she needs some more pictures


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

drive slower homie


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (97audia4)*

did u damage any thing else other than the rim like possibly control arms? sorry to hear that


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Dont feel too bad, I just found out the PO of my car knew the BBS reps were rubbing th Upper control arms but was too cheap to buy spacers. I lost the tread off of my tires on the highway yesterday.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

kish


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*

the control arms seems fine, not pulling or making harsh noises. i just went out on a photoshoot to brighten tankers mood. pics to come shortly


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

heres a picture of the stupid wheel


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

^^^ ouch








your stil rocking those the SnG right


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

thatll buff right out bro. sad to see, GL


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

yeah ill still have them at sng


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

heres a bunch of photos from yesterday, the sun really wasn't where i wanted it to be and the roads were crowned so my stance is wack but they still came out cool:
















































































then i was driving down another road and saw this fellow and decided to take a few shots there:
OH HAI!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*








pics came out good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you can smash a curb and still make the wheels look good








you make me want to get Keskins...but i wont








i also like the friend you made on the way. did you take him for a ride?


_Modified by AEB A4 at 2:59 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

thanks man, haha i wanted to try to ride him but i probably would have been shot.
also when we were on the road a turbo accord came by to say hello. that was interesting


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

Pictures came out dopee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The curbage sucks though dude http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

that looks like my neck of the woods PA ftw! except the roads haha


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (merrigan)*

kish keep it fly like airplanes
damn


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

<3


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

sorry to hear about that wheel man. happens to everyone sooner or later. car is looking great as always


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

I just really love your car. Sweet pics to. Suck about the wheel


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

now wonder your car is not lower. your in farmland. roads dont look so good. 
pics look great. your tails look like their fading though
o... and im still tryen to get off for show and go. idk if i can make it


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah tailights are shot http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

don't use tamiya model car paint haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_yeah tailights are shot http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

don't use tamiya model car paint haha


but it smelled good


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

love the pictures i forgot how beautiful fall was in PA! (i lived there for a year, the winter about killed me)
sucks about the curbage, i'm sure you know this but someone did a write up with pics and everything on AZ on how to fix it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

yah my brother did my tails. he used all ppg products. and they were free because he works at a body shop


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

ah fall and winter are the best part of PA you humidity lover!

for tails i think im gonna pick up some euro s4 joints and tint the reverse
edit: thanks for the tip pirate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kish0000 at 6:37 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_ah fall and winter are the best part of PA you humidity lover!

for tails i think im gonna pick up some euro s4 joints and tint the reverse

i think your gonna
cuz if you dont your gonna have to give me the car and you will never be allowed to ask about it
i plan to make it look like that photoshop that that kid did















page 10 yooo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

wo why do the names keep switching, my mind gets boggled


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

happy birthday kish


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_happy birthday kish









X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

THANKS BUDDIESSSSSSSS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

x3!!!


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_happy birthday kish









x4


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
x4

x5!!! belated sorry


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*

x6 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Dianick)*

happy b-day x7 ....im late http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Thanks buddies


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Ah man it was your birthday? I missed it. Happy Belated Birthday, kish.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

kishhhhhhh make sure you meet up with brian (One Gray GLI) and chris (Rev Run) @ show and go. they're geschaft too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

thanks cait

and roger miles, tell them to look for me and holler


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

sorry i missed it, happy belated


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*

thanks dave, you still going to sng http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

what are you doing next week end? i dont have any games, i wont be driving my car either, i got a new toy


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

i heard that you killed a raccoon last night, courtesy of heath. nice job answering your tele today haha


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

you called me today?, haha my bad i had a hockey game at like 4, o and instead of going s/c i bought a 600cc cbr f4


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (97audia4)*









told you i would









heres how i got home








broke it real good...................motor is toast


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*

you caught me off guard with that picture







kish's car looked good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

your gonna kill yourself on that bike bohler
and thanks for that beautiful distaster wheel shot dave. send me the others once you get them up. you gonna rebuild or what?

gracias tyler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

screw that curb man your car is still lookin good lol..nice to meet u at the show kish
goody sorry to hear about ur car i kept staring at it and the white audi next to yours too..damn that white audi was sick


_Modified by Quattro A4 at 4:32 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

kish fix your damn sig haha


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro A4* »_
next to yours too..damn that white audi was sick

_Modified by Quattro A4 at 4:32 PM 10-20-2008_

adams car is top notch, its funny he says its not a show car because its not perfect. his tt is perfect. the a4 is sick. thats the level im shooting for next.


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_
adams car is top notch, its funny he says its not a show car because its not perfect. his tt is perfect. the a4 is sick. thats the level im shooting for next.

he has everything i admire i mean everything, i think i heard about his tt..well gl with ur car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*

does he still have his TT, i havent seen it in a long time

and nice to meet you ivan and mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kish0000 at 3:02 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

tt is for sale


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*

my girlfriend needs a tt, she should take out a loan for that mother


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i think he wants around 30k
its one a kind, super clean, and pretty much perfect.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

hahahahaha never mind then


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

hit up ebay yo
garuntee they has some there
and anyone who has a problem with me posting here
(7:19 PM 10-20-2008) kish0000: only post in my thread haha
o yea and kish hows the wheel lookin?
still all rashed up?


_Modified by livinzlyfe at 2:47 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

yeah its pretty beat, i may pick up 2 9.5s and keep that one as a spare.
or just get a new set of wheels come next spring


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_yeah its pretty beat, i may pick up 2 9.5s and keep that one as a spare.
or just get a new set of wheels come next spring


you could hit it with some sandpaper
make it look a lil better i suppose
but yea new wheels would be tight


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

yo this wknd im comming up


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

i have the same brights as you, way bright on top of the HID's


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (drivingenthus)*

i just have stock hibeams, i was gonna throw in my hoen bulbs once i got 3k hids for my fogs


----------



## 96 GTS (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

I didn't see it earlier in the thread, but why'd you delete the driver's side mirror and not the passenger side?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (96 GTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96 GTS* »_I didn't see it earlier in the thread, but why'd you delete the driver's side mirror and not the passenger side?

not sure if you know jmatto but he makes custom driver side stubbies, he started when i sold him mine. kish is getting one made too by him, if he ever gets it back


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

haha, i think were 3 months in the making here.
i just ordered another drivers side assembly because i cant deal with driving without one.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

anything new on the beauty kish?
any plans?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

i doubt kish is made of money there lil buddy. 
once you have bills you will know what were talking about. 
i do have some extra change since gas has droped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to gas doing down


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_haha, i think were 3 months in the making here.
i just ordered another drivers side assembly because i cant deal with driving without one.

thought you had a bimmer mirror on there for stand in ?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

nothing new on the car other than a wood knob out of an audi 90. hopefully over the winter ill have some bodywork done if $$$$ permits

and the bimmer mirror only worked when the window was down + it wanted to kill pedestrians and any other cars when i drove above 30mph http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_i doubt kish is made of money there lil buddy. 
once you have bills you will know what were talking about. 
i do have some extra change since gas has droped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to gas doing down

i never said he was rich
i was just asking


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

this is the no nonsense thread. be nice to my buddy alex in here or ill







you


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

pictures of the shift knob pweez


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

ill try to snag some once the torrential storm blows through


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

yea dude this f*ckin storm is ghey, delayed the phillys and ****


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

yeah i know, i was hoping to watch them win it all

but theres a chance my labs will get x'ed tonight so i am looking forward to that


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_this is the no nonsense thread. be nice to my buddy alex in here or ill







you

hehehe
time to do a mod to your car
ship it here
i'll do the new owner mod


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

no dice, and no mods till '09 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

PHILLIES WIN PHILLIEWS WIN PHILLIES WIN






















i missed the last pitch posting










_Modified by kish0000 at 6:48 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

heres the shift know, its a little beat but cool for the time being:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

pimp status


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*

my buddy has a grant wood wheel that would match perfectly. he wont sell it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

dude that looks so awesome. matches the rest of the trim really well!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_dude that looks so awesome. matches the rest of the trim really well!

maybe its just the picture, but the wood trim looks great!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_









i think it looks really good
doesnt look beat at all
can i has your quarter?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

i see you've emptied the trash bin(passenger floor)

or am i the only one haha, looks good killa


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

your wood gave me wood


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*








hahaha nic

the passanger side messes are always courtesy of noelle.

and i really need to get a wood wheel now. i wanted to ditch the trim for the longest time but now i am kind of digging it again


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Ive had this knob for a few months i love it!! looks much better on yours cause the woods matches, i have the S4 birdseye maple trim but i dont mind it.
dope ish


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_







hahaha nic

the passanger side messes are always courtesy of noelle.

and i really need to get a wood wheel now. i wanted to ditch the trim for the longest time but now i am kind of digging it again


do i spy an oem Allroad shift knob there? looks sick as hell, tell your profs to give you a break one of these week ends


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

thanks al, when did you do s4 interior trim?

and bohler its out of an audi 90, do the allroad shifters look the same?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_thanks al, when did you do s4 interior trim?

and bohler its out of an audi 90, do the allroad shifters look the same? 

yea i looked into one a while back, they are 225$ for just the knob, it looks the exact same


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

haha thats insane


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_







hahaha nic

*the passanger side messes are always courtesy of noelle.*

and i really need to get a wood wheel now. i wanted to ditch the trim for the longest time but now i am kind of digging it again

girlfriends are nasty arent they ?
my passenger side gets twice as dirty then the drivers side ever could.. and she is in it half as much


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

kish im loven the knob... or as you call it.. shift know....


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
girlfriends are nasty arent they ?
my passenger side gets twice as dirty then the drivers side ever could.. and she is in it half as much 









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

hey it does know how to shift tim haha

im going to start punishing people who dirty my interior

page 12


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_hey it does know how to shift tim haha

im going to start punishing people who dirty my interior

page 12









punish them how?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

you don't want to know


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_you don't want to know

i think you're all talk kish


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

haha i try to intimidate. you coming home for christmas?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_haha i try to intimidate. you coming home for christmas?

indeed i am. got some big plans for the winter. they include the following things:
















and a ilttle


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

better be R seats to go with that steering wheel buck


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i've maxed out my budget for the winter.
bags: 2100
air ride management: 1500
R-line parts: 600
bodywork: 1000~
total: 5200
i have no more money.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

oh baby, she is gonna look pretty.

i have some christmas plans as well, hopefully i don't blow too much cash and all my plans will happen.

i still haven't forgotten about the cash i owe you buck


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

should be good. lest we forget that i have to buy a gift for the lady friend








yeah i hope i don't blow too much cash either, i'm trying to get rid of a lot of stuff so i can afford to just get everything done in the winter and be ready for the spring show season. 
and kish, about the cash i'll send you a PM.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*

pm replied


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_you don't want to know


o trust me i do


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

hey i still don't have a mirror from jmatto and he refuses to reply to texts or phone calls after some bogus story that he sent it to the ups store in my town and it got lost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

find him and kill him


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*

hes gone ROGUE! no excuse for being AWOL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
He wasnt even at SnG was he


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

meh, that guy was always weird, and his 800 character run on paragraphs pissed me off to no end.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

and his stupid boser
ban jmatto


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

I found you a steering wheel

















It is for sale


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*








that wheel is amazing<3333 link me up buddy
and yeah, the das geschaft boys have some plans so i get my stubbies before the end of time


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

I need to look for the link again but i dont think youll want to buy it......the guy wants $1,000 for it.....thats not a joke







After linking it to you i actually looked at the price and went


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_I need to look for the link again but i dont think youll want to buy it......the guy wants $1,000 for it.....thats not a joke







After linking it to you i actually looked at the price and went










pocket change


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
pocket change









someones pockets, not my pockets though


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
someones pockets, not my pockets though









exactly
i never specified
but we know its nobodies on here


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

pocket change to those RS owners haha


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4100363
owned.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_
owned.

Priceless.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

<3


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

i try.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*








Thats priceless ...i want to see how he responds 
You can always put a dead







head in his bed


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4100363
owned.

hahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

looks like kish will be getting his mirror next week-ish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_looks like kish will be getting his mirror next week-ish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Need more info. What happened ?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

well, my guess is that joe didn't like having his address all over the forum. especially in his for sale threads. i also pulled a few strings, talked to a few people and told kish who get in touch with. it's all about who you know


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*

mafioso imo










_Modified by unorthodoksa4 at 11:06 AM 11/12/2008_


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

mafioso, no. what i did was perfectly legit and i never threatened anyone.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*

yeah i should be getting my mirrors in a week or so. danke to the geschaft boys









joe and i worked out our differences so everything should be good now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for getting it all resolved


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

i'm really happy it all got worked out


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

now im just waiting to make sure its 100% resolved


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

kish, you need a 1/2 cage


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_kish, you need a 1/2 cage









Your crazy







who would want that


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

my 337 does, and its gonna be jungle gym....i also have a stuffed monkey that hangs from the bars, it makes noises and swings on its own.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*

Thats why roll cages should be illegal








?? What


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

ill post pics when i get home. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*

half cages are sweet


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i want a full race cage so i can cut through my dash and weld my doors shut like my friend in his rx8 is doing


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

haha no way is billy doing that to his car, kish its good to see you are still are still alive after i talked to you the other day


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

haha wow billy is a clown, how are those chickies gonna get in his car?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (wnb800)*

i was against that ish when he told me that a few months ago. i actually almost smacked him


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

Still impressive, is there some top secret reason hes gonna need that cage?


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (wnb800)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wnb800* »_Still impressive, is there some top secret reason hes gonna need that cage?

hes gettin vtec http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh then its 100% necessary


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (wnb800)*

haha no i think that was just one of his brain farts


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (wnb800)*

nahh
this one pwns yours


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

i used to have a .gif of mine but you are crafty my friend... very crafty


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (wnb800)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wnb800* »_i used to have a .gif of mine but you are crafty my friend... very crafty

lawl i found that online
gimme your car
i will make it awesome
.:RLI VRT


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

which one? haha the GLI would be cool if i wasnt still in school, and the caddy will be cool this summer hopefully


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
lawl i found that online
gimme your car
i will make it awesome
.:RLI VRT









If you got all the cars you asked for you would have a huge collection of B5's







And other VW's


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

OK Kish get this back on track.. post pics of the mirrors dood


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (wnb800)*

they are still with joe. he texted me the other day saying he was picking them up from the bodyshop. hopefully they will be here before 2009


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_they are still with joe. he texted me the other day saying he was picking them up from the bodyshop. hopefully they will be here before 2009








maybe by 2010. You'll get it yet


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

kish, are they going to painted black? or to match?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_they are still with joe. he texted me the other day saying he was picking them up from the bodyshop. hopefully they will be here before 2009

sorry, i gotta jump in here...didnt he claim he already sent them?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i hope they are painted black, if they arent my buddy will paint them for me.

and yeah that was claimed once but uhm yeah they were never sent out


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

sounds like a shady mo-fo. this thread sees more traffic than britney spears' poonanner. i had 25 e-mails today....all letting me know somebody posted on your thread. sheeesh....
i want some new *PICTURES!*


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_they are still with joe. he texted me the other day saying he was picking them up from the bodyshop. hopefully they will be here before 2009

you can give them to me as a graduation gift in 2011 when you get em back









_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
If you got all the cars you asked for you would have a huge collection of B5's







And other VW's 


id be the coolest 15 year old EVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

haha yeah i need to get some pictures, probably when i get the winters on and mono isn't making me sleep nonstop haha

i was able to get the 16 inch A4 2.8 wheels to fit th A8 brakes so i'm gonna pick up some snow rubber for them this week.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
id be the coolest 15 year old EVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























could never happen http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_

could never happen http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

kish, if you are alive next week during break lets do a photoshoot


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_

could never happen http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

[sarcasm]exactly
im not cool cuz im on car forums and i dont have a car and i tell people to lower there cars and state my opinions AND I DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR
im a douchebag thanks for ointing that out to me
maybe some day i can be as cool as you[/sarcasm]


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

sorry kish haha he just makes me laugh


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (merrigan)*

how much clearance is there on those wheels and the brakes?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_haha yeah i need to get some pictures, probably when i get the winters on and mono isn't making me sleep nonstop haha

i was able to get the 16 inch A4 2.8 wheels to fit th A8 brakes so i'm gonna pick up some snow rubber for them this week.

dunlops man...put my 16s on yesterday and whadya know...it snowed last night.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_
put my 16s on yesterday and whadya know...it snowed last night. 

i would put the ulgyest wheels ever on my car for some snow... i need snow so bad... my board is miserable in the corner....


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_sorry kish haha he just makes me laugh

why apologize?
if you were sorry you wouldnt have said anything in the first place now would you?

_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
i would put the ulgyest wheels ever on my car for some snow... i need snow so bad... my board is miserable in the corner....

its snowing here
but it wont stick haha


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

im so efffed if it snows today. I still got my summer wheels on







Worst tires ever in the snow


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

yeah i woke up to snow today, gonna get tires mounted up tomorrow.
and there is about a quarter inch of clearance with these brakes and the stock wheels.

and bohler that may work, my strep is gone at least


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

NY was *supposed* to get some snow today, not even a flake


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_NY was *supposed* to get some snow today, not even a flake









drive to rochester...


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

ill have winter mode pictures tonight or tomorrow, so depressing


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

oh hai me and tim kouch are twins:
put the stock wheels on with some new nokian hakR rubber, they stopped making my favorite WRs. took off the seat lip as well. i dunno if its gonna make its way back onto my car either. 
























im trying to source parts now. s4 sides, euro tails, new fenders, maybe some s4 seats, and gonna start shaving my rear valance after finals.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_ took off the seat lip as well. i dunno if its gonna make its way back onto my car either.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_oh hai me and tim kouch are twins

i like it kish... u my friend have great style... funny thing is that i really am a twin...


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

haha thats badass. i'm starting a twin study next semester ill be in touch


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i dont even think i would recognize your car if i saw it somewhere, haha


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

as long as these studys are not natzi sponsred... im glad to help


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

shut up nic haha, i am slightly depressed till we have about 4 inches of snow.

and no i won't be cutting off limbs hahaha


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

you might want to fix that big rust spot on your rocker first, find me some s4 sides


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (goody6691)*

s4 seats...pfffft....sport seats son.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*

haha shut up dave I have no clue how to fix that maybe some magic. You pull your head off yet slow poke? And send me an invite to an empty room next time her on xbox not a full one.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i looked at the car once since sng, looked, thats it. i will get into it after christmas. i dont know how im gonna get all the work i planed on done. my list is long


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_
im trying to source parts now. s4 sides, *euro tails*, new fenders, maybe some s4 seats, and gonna start shaving my rear valance after finals.

I've seen people talk about these, but never actually seen pics. Do you have a pic you could throw up?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (20vMatt)*

oempl.us used to have pictures but they don't anymore








the only difference is that the blinker blinks amber and the slot where they are looks kind of pink, not red.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

euro tails


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (goody6691)*

whos car is that??


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_whos car is that??
















lol...seriously?
ps-my tails have amber signals.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_
lol...seriously?
ps-my tails have amber signals.









no of course not...haha but it looks totally different.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

i tried to put in amber bulbs but it does nothing. are canadian the same as euro or did you do some sort of fancy canadian trick?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i tried to put in amber bulbs but it does nothing. are canadian the same as euro or did you do some sort of fancy canadian trick?

canadian trickery!
you know how everyone says you should change a few pins when you upgrade from pre to facelift tails? well, if you dont, you have amber indicators.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i had to move some pins on mine. hit the brakes the reverse lights came on. prob would have scared people.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_i had to move some pins on mine. hit the brakes the reverse lights came on. prob would have scared people.

i can see it now
that would be the funniest thing ever


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*

haha yeah i heard about some messups with pre to post tails


----------



## mtbmurray (Mar 12, 2000)

*Re: (kish0000)*

You still on your death bed or what? 
The motor is in the Rabbit.....look out!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (mtbmurray)*

wo wo wo, i need to see this. and i am doing better now. give me a call this week sometime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtbmurray (Mar 12, 2000)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Here's a crappy cell phone teaser.


----------



## mtbmurray (Mar 12, 2000)

*Re: (mtbmurray)*

Sounds like a plan. I just bought a new camera, whens the next photoshoot!?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (mtbmurray)*

she is finally coming together after years haha.

and i think we should do a snow shoot when we get a few inches.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Kish, you should try finding this steering wheel.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

thats sick, freakin euro models get all the cool things.

this is the one that i almost had my hands on, matched perfectly


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

that one would have been nice, but i would have painted the center black.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

i was gonna polish it, just for you


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i was gonna polish it, just for you

thanks







too bad you can get those floor mats also







balller


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Kish, you should try finding this steering wheel.









I want that steering wheel!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

I want it and it wouldnt even match my interior. Its a beautiful wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

i have real nardi steering wheels if anyone wants it. shoot me a PM


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

I found this one. Needs to be stained but its for sale. Why am i looking for stuff for your car







..


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Kish, you should try finding this steering wheel.









That wheel would be off the hook with the wood part painted piano black with piano black trim to match


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

tyler its cause you <3 me. and that wheel is wicked it looks like another grant one i found online with a porsche horn.

and if that was piano black with piano black that would look killer jess


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Kish, you should try finding this steering wheel.









I believe that is one of those snap over rings specific for the A4. I've seen then on ebay before.......


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Tifun)*

too bad it doesnt match the rest of the interior


----------



## BankinonA4 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_too bad it doesnt match the rest of the interior

If it had the same sort of wood finish that would be sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
On a side note, some of you are semi-local:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4140887


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

rook and i finished his car this week end, and dropped it off as vac motorsports in philly to get oil lines run and a tune

winter mode blows, know any one whos trying to sell steelies


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Sooooo looking to sell the lip then?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (BankinonA4)*

bankin, im like 2 hours away so its possible i will come down to that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

bohler i have no clue i just want to ride in that thing, bring rook and the gang up next month
and euro i dunno if i am going to sell the lip yet, i have to see what i do to the car after the winter


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

my new car has an all wood grain wheel


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

ahh you lucky dog. the mkII or III?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

the treee
best i could find


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

That wheel looks so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

I was revisting the "Hot Shizz" thread in the car lounge....are you aware that you made it in there kish?
Im sure you are since its an old post, someone was bound to have already seen it.


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_thats sick, freakin euro models get all the cool things.

this is the one that i almost had my hands on, matched perfectly









http://cgi.ebay.com/CLASSY-WOO...A1318
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
Buy that ****!


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry i couldn't make it out on Saturday dude, I was super tired and just petered out. Ill be back on the 17th and hopefully chad finds some parts for me at Harry's so i can start to mock everything up to get the truck ready for paint and wire/motor swap.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (wnb800)*

al that wheel looks sexy, now with those e-bay links from skank i may be able to get one!!!!!!!!

and no what is this hot shizz thread, i only visit the dope shizz in mkI land.

barber hit me up when you get back in, i need your best buy electronical and employee discount help


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_
and no what is this hot shizz thread, i only visit the dope shizz in mkI land.


Well you made PG 2 out of 50. Be proud!
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...age=2
A 6th post down


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

kish i found some part numbers for you for wood sport steering wheel
8D0419091P42H
-Steering wheel - Steering wheel and trim - Steering wheel - W/o leather w/o heat W/o heat/wood 1997 - 1999
-sports steering wheel (wood) / F >> 8D-X-400 000*
/ PR-5MG 

8D0419091T42H
-STEERWHEEL
-sports steering wheel (wood) / F 8D-Y-000 001>>*
/ PR-5MG 
not sure what the difference between the two is, but genuinevwaudiparts.com has either one for $620 (yea its pricey, but its baller as f***)


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

those steering wheels are awesome. but what about your airbags? and would you have to modify anything to make the wheel fit?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

wo thats dope about that post.

i'm trying to find pictures of those wheels, they must be baller as hell haha but i am not too crazy about the $600+ price tag on them.

and for those grant wheels you don't run an airbag anymore which has been the only reason i haven't gotten a wheel like a momo team 280mm yet. not too crazy about god forbid hitting a tree then my face off of a nice metal wheel


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

ah i found some pictures of what i think they are:








would match perfectly

but if not i can always rock this:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i haven't gotten a wheel like a momo team 280mm yet. 

I was just talking to Nic yesterday about them. I want a 280mm team this summer.








If you can soarce one of those snap rings, that would be dope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_
but if not i can always rock this:









now thats my kind of wheel!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
now thats my kind of wheel!









yeah it is








Does it have an airbag?


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

give me a text or something about what you need... as long as its not something too huge I should be able to pull it off http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


_Modified by wnb800 at 6:28 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

hahaha pirate thats why i picked that one.

and i think i may just pick up a team wheel when i change my interior trim, something about them just makes me happy.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

TT's interior is straight up sexy.....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

oh my...


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (redhotdobe)*

my buddy had a baseball stitched interior, so sexyyyyyy
ot but does anyone have an extra rear valance laying around?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Me like that TT interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_ot but does anyone have an extra rear valance laying around?

negatory...but there are like 43 parted A4s in the classifieds


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_TT's interior is straight up sexy.....










kish to bad shane sold his car or you could have traded him steering wheels first


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i know, hes better off in b5 land now.
and geoff you should travel into classified land, people want 250$ for fenders, 120$ for rear valances, 1000$ for s4 headliner swaps








i think they are dippin in the wacky tobacky these days


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

damn....crazy ish


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*








I cant believe he told me $1000 for the headliner.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

hahaha tools


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_







I cant believe he told me $1000 for the headliner. 









say what ?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_








say what ?

Thats what i said. I havent responded back to him...i dont know what to say.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

i dont think i would respond.. that is just outrageous


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i would reply HAHA TOOL


----------



## BankinonA4 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
yeah it is








Does it have an airbag?

The airbag is the flag in the middle, pops out just like an airbag







.
Side note, 1000 dollars could be so much more somewhere else on a car rather then on the headliner


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i know, hes better off in b5 land now.
and geoff you should travel into classified land, people want 250$ for fenders, 120$ for rear valances, 1000$ for s4 headliner swaps








i think they are dippin in the wacky tobacky these days

my s4 headliner was 50 bucks


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*

offer him $1.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

Even better tell hm he should pay you to take it off of his hands


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

He did tell me to make him an offer when i didnt respond back







I dont think he would go for free though 
Edit for not knowing how to spell


_Modified by AEB A4 at 11:21 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

haha


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

so the dz's might be getting traded for aphards Merds wheels, OEM of course, but only week and half left till break, then i want to get some high quality shots if your alive haha


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

oh buddy i am alive, but arent you going to miss lip. i know i would miss lip if i went to a flat faced wheel


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_He did tell me to make him an offer when i didnt respond back







I dont think he would go for free though 
Edit for not knowing how to spell

_Modified by AEB A4 at 11:21 AM 12-3-2008_


genuineaudiparts sells headliners for around 250 I think. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

If you are looking for a woodgrain steering, maybe you want to look at the passat one.. here is the one installed on my friends gti...
















he is selling it 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4111974


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

thanks for the info man, thats a sweet lookin wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

yea maybe a little, rico arg was loving your car when i was talking to him about the trade, he was going through your thread


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_yea maybe a little, rico arg was loving your car when i was talking to him about the trade, he was going through your thread
 lol... true true.. it even made me start looking for prices on b5 a4s







.... i am tired of 2 drs.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

thanks bro you should join the b5 land its a fun time








you know bohler?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

goal for 09.. lets see how many people we can convert from dubs to b5's


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_thanks bro you should join the b5 land its a fun time








you know bohler?


Not personally, we are thinking about doing some business.







****. lolz
How many miles do you have in your car?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

hahahaha were the audi missionaries

17 wut wut


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_goal for 09.. lets see how many people we can convert from dubs to b5's









is going to be hard on my side.. not only work for them .. but love dubs, especially mine..


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

yeah your cars badass, how do you like those seats?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_yeah your cars badass, how do you like those seats?
Thanks man, They are great, but i do drive my car a lot and the roll bar and seats are coming out next week and will be for sale.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

ah nice nice, i was thinkin about gettin a set of corbeaus a while back


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

buy mine..


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
is going to be hard on my side.. not only work for them .. but love dubs, especially mine.. 



parts are still interchangeable


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
parts are still interchangeable










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

b5's are cooler... cmone you know you want to 
do it do it do it


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3972361 buy em kish


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

ah i cant pull off 19s


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3972361 buy em kish








 ewww please dont


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*








eww to those wheels


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

yeah no dice, only thing i would get rid of mine for would be the real porsche 3.6s, some vn or th lines, or 3 piece turbo twists


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

17" Th lines for 09.
You won't!.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

any wheel sbut P-3.6's .....those are mine!


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

kish here you go buddy. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4146980


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

i think the 3 piece twists are in my top 5 most hated wheels...dont do it!


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_i think the 3 piece twists are in my top 5 most hated wheels...dont do it!

whhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
those things are dope


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

those azev's are so cheap, and awesome









and in like 2 weeks ill be test fitting a possible set for next year. pictures should look cool
17x8.5 and 17x10s


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_i think the 3 piece twists are in my top 5 most hated wheels...dont do it!

your on crack


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

i love those wheels they are *bamf*. i just learned that word today, i feel like i am in kindergarten all over again


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

bleh i hate school
kish your car makes me depressed
go back to normal
i doesnt like winter mode


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

yeah i hear you, once we get some white stuff ill be happy.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

snow drifting vrroooom vrrooooooooooom















im prolly gonna hop on cod soon so i can be more frustrated then i already am
cuz when im frustrated i dont do good
when i dont do good i get frustrated thus making me do worse and get more frustrated

all ending with me going to sleep


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

stayed tuned in over winter, there will be a surprise test fit haha


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_stayed tuned in over winter, there will be a surprise test fit haha








tell us now!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

many fun things, you're in on it whether you know it or not


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_many fun things, you're in on it whether you know it or not

lol.. great... ! hahaha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_those azev's are so cheap, and awesome









and in like 2 weeks ill be test fitting a possible set for next year. pictures should look cool
17x8.5 and 17x10s

i think i know what they are


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

bohler has something to do with it


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_bohler has something to do with it








 dunno about that.. he is getting some other interesting offers.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

that kid


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

haha will will just have to see


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

let me tell you all a christmas tale. it starts with alex wanting to go do donuts in the middle of an ice storm.

so me and noelle are gonna head out cause there was a ncie storm brewing. recently my abs light has been going on and off but i think nothing of this because i had a tire shop mount my winter wheels cause i've been sick with mono and didn't feel like taking my car apart myself and i figured they bumped a sensor or something. so we made a pit stop and getting back onto the icy highway i decided to give it a little gas to bring the rear around. BAD IDEA. abs light starts blinking and my car starts making a crunching noise and i somehow have no power to the wheels while i am spinning 360 like an ice skater. i come to rest finally and try to move my car but it feels like my clutch went and the car isn't going anywhere when i put it in gear, just revving like a mad woman. we get some help and get it to a parking lot on the side of the road and me and my buddy jack the car up and take off the wheels to find a huge surprise. THEY UNBOLTED THE SCREW THAT GOES FROM THE HUB TO THE AXLE AND HAND TIGHTENED IT BACK IN! axles were just haning out, loose as a goose. we tightened them back up and i limped her home









The funny thing is that i told the general manager at the place that there were adapters on the car and explained to him how to take them off and i got a, "After all we are a tire shop, we specialize in this stuff" response. obviously not if they thought that bolt had to be removed to take the adapters off, they will get a good phone call monday morning.

/end rant


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn!!!!!!!!!! Get those sons of b

page is mine.. suckers!










_Modified by rico_arg at 10:52 AM 12-7-2008_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

yeah i'm on a witch hunt now


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

WOW
thats pretty retarded
any serious damage? or do you just need to bolt everything back together?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

wow i bet you were ishhing a brink, so did you take it back to the shop?


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_let me tell you all a christmas tale. it starts with alex wanting to go do donuts in the middle of an ice storm.

so me and noelle are gonna head out cause there was a ncie storm brewing. recently my abs light has been going on and off but i think nothing of this because i had a tire shop mount my winter wheels cause i've been sick with mono and didn't feel like taking my car apart myself and i figured they bumped a sensor or something. so we made a pit stop and getting back onto the icy highway i decided to give it a little gas to bring the rear around. BAD IDEA. abs light starts blinking and my car starts making a crunching noise and i somehow have no power to the wheels while i am spinning 360 like an ice skater. i come to rest finally and try to move my car but it feels like my clutch went and the car isn't going anywhere when i put it in gear, just revving like a mad woman. we get some help and get it to a parking lot on the side of the road and me and my buddy jack the car up and take off the wheels to find a huge surprise. THEY UNBOLTED THE SCREW THAT GOES FROM THE HUB TO THE AXLE AND HAND TIGHTENED IT BACK IN! axles were just haning out, loose as a goose. we tightened them back up and i limped her home









The funny thing is that i told the general manager at the place that there were adapters on the car and explained to him how to take them off and i got a, "After all we are a tire shop, we specialize in this stuff" response. obviously not if they thought that bolt had to be removed to take the adapters off, they will get a good phone call monday morning.

/end rant









can i yell at him?
i like to cuss people out


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

im taking it down to the garage to put on the lift tomorrow and make sure everything is good. i'm just nervous about diffs and wheel bearings getting messed up, but i doubt that would happen from one incident.

i'm going to call the "all knowing" manager tomorrow and give him a piece of my mind.


----------



## BankinonA4 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

I feel your pain. 
I had Just Tires put on snow tires on my stock wheels and mount them on my jetta last year. I left a box in the passenger seat and told the guy at the counter to use the stock lugs that were in that box. Of course they put my stock wheels back on and used the aftermarket lugs I had on the car instead of the stock ones







. Needless to say they wouldn't come back off and stripped when spring rolled around. I ended up losing grip thanks to those tires and totalling my jetta. Winter tires = no good in warm weather.
But...I now have a B5







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (BankinonA4)*

hey at least you got a b5 out of the deal!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

SO?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

well it was a mk4 james so...good riddance? haha


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*

Any new pics of your car. I know it winter.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

haha well now he can spin around with quattro in the snow








and no new pictures lately, over winter break ill snag some


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

fwd sucks in the snow, did you ge your axel problem cleared up with that shop?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

nah im gonna put it on the lift tomorrow since im done with finals


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

well me too, im comming up tomorrow to chill ive been done with finals since monday my crew aint done till the 18th im going to be mad bored


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

haha i hear you man wait till next weekend when everyone is gonna be around, nick and billy arent done till 17th


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

bad news. cars a bit fooked up right now. went to the garage to take a look at the damage from the axle and on the way there something happened and my wheel locked again and weird grinding noises were happening. got it to the garage and the bolt wasn't backed out like i thought it would be so something is stripped were assuming. all abs sensors look to be in working order so i doubt it is that. im real pissed off gotta meet with my lawyer tomorrow and go to the shop that put my wheels on


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

Get that **** straightened out dude. Ill be back on the 17th if you want me to go drop some 'bows


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

wheel bearing freeze?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

yeah but i can see that happening if they tightened that bolt too much causing too much pressure on the bearing, but the bolt was real loose so i am a little confused. i am towing it to the audi dealership on monday and gonna have to get the lawyer involved to pay for whatever is wrong.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

damn thats so beat, last time you go there


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

psh yeah. its gonna go down to the dealership tomorrow so hopefully by mid week i will know whats going on with it.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

ghey

























towed it to the dealership and they were trying to scam me so now im having it towed from the dealership to another garage today. this car is pissing me off lately


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

kish man good luck with the car hope everything works out


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*

holy crap kish, youve been having some bad luck with your car. atleast your not racking miles up on your car.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

yeah i've put on like 1,000 miles in 3 months


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

damn good luck!
i did 32k in one year, ouch


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*

hey hey. don't blame the car. its winter time and he/she is feeling under the weather thats all








by the way. it was like 80 degrees today.....


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

i wish you luck kish....
my car has a lot of little stuff i need to fix... the heat. driverside heated seat. sunroof and pull out the headlyner and move that look in a better looking direction... ill save it for spring...


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

I saw her at the garage today.. bad news man. Hope everything works out but if you need a loaner I will have a 16v scirocco sitting here this weekend


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (wnb800)*

thanks fellers

will give me a ring this weekend


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

why do you have to pass the bad luck to me, im on my 5th stock drivers side axel, but raxles is making me a shortened shaft i should have it back on monday. I have not driven my car is over a week it blow


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

what was up with the stealership?


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Without sounding like a **** bag. If you need fast cash let me know if you have any parts you want to get rid of. 
Good luck with the car, So far my Jeep has broken down every week since November and I've been driving the audi more than the stupid winter beater.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

sent you a PM euro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

replied


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

CARS BACK!!!!!!!!
she drives great now :knock on wood: but there is now a dent running the width of my roof, i can't even explain it


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_CARS BACK!!!!!!!!
she drives great now :knock on wood: but there is now a dent running the width of my roof, i can't even explain it









make the toolbags pay for it, dented roofs can total a car depending on the severity.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

kish, get a lawyer








Those people deserve to be beat


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Random, but I think it was you that said you were wanting these.. I came across this so I figured I'd post.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (aledelic42)*

yeah the dents/scratches aren't that bad under natural sunlight but in my garage you can definitely notice them. problem is that this car has been in like 3 shops in the past like month and i havent really seen the car so i have no clue when it happened. i think i am gonna use this car as a beater now and pick up an avant to swap parts over to.

and yeah those are the euro s4 tails, ill be keeping my eye on that bid. thanks for the heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

could this thread see a 1.8t soon?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

he's always said how he wasnt his car to make turbo noises like mine


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i wouldn't say too soon but ill guarentee eventually youll see something from the 4 piston family

HO HO HO


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

I dont think I ever posted in here....
oh HAIII!


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (C3Koh4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C3Koh4* »_I dont think I ever posted in here....
oh HAIII!









haha shut shut cory, rooks car wil be done tomorrow vac ,motorsports says at least 500whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_
haha shut shut cory, rooks car wil be done tomorrow vac ,motorsports says at least 500whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















oooooooooo lala....I hope he doesnt pop his shifter linkage like he did on the way to wildwood.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

hahah nah


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (C3Koh4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C3Koh4* »_
oooooooooo lala....I hope he doesnt pop his shifter linkage like he did on the way to wildwood.









haha rook made 450 whp plus on 10 psi before the turbo blew and only 10 psi with his wastegate hes gettting a garet and not a jdm pos so 18 psi on pump gas at leat 600 whp on 15 psi for a DD haha just wait a weak when you arent dead


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

wait he blew his turbo on the dyno?!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (C3Koh4)*

oh god that blows. i can't wait to see it wit hthe garret in.

today i will give my car a bath YAY


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

yea it blew/ its leaking oil like crazy into the downpipe for some reason so they are pulling it off and back to tuning


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

oh mann that sucks! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
kish wanna wash mine while your at it? you'll have to pick it up tho


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (C3Koh4)*

All in favor of kish picking these up....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4183570


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_All in favor of kish picking these up....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4183570

if kish ever gets off his death bed, he will be trying on mine prolly


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_
if kish ever gets off his death bed, he will be trying on mine prolly

i know, im trying to light a fire under his ass


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

yeah i wish i got to try on your dzs jeff, maybe once the spring rolls around we will get to it. winter break has been real busy unfortunately.

and oh how i wish i would get my stubby mirrors from jmatto, its starting to piss me off


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

wish u luck dude my car is going to be out for a while too 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_yeah i wish i got to try on your dzs jeff, maybe once the spring rolls around we will get to it. winter break has been real busy unfortunately.

and oh how i wish i would get my stubby mirrors from jmatto, its starting to piss me off

seriously... he *still* has those ****ing things ?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
seriously... he *still* has those ****ing things ?


yea hes a retard, if he doesnt have them to you by the AWE GTG and BBQ this year we are beating his at the BBQ bc he always shows up to that.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_All in favor of kish picking these up....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4183570

yes
but would they even work lol
et35 before adapters


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
yes
but would they even work lol
et35 before adapters


yes, they are drilled 5x112 too


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

yo guy, buck and i were talkin bout you today, youre a ghost these days


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_

yes, they are drilled 5x112 too

o my bad(not sarcastic)


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
o my bad(not sarcastic)

its all good, its non very known that they are unless you own the,. So i guess spring there will be possible test fit since kish has been sick. Kish i think you have the HIV


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_
its all good, its non very known that they are unless you own the,. So i guess spring there will be possible test fit since kish has been sick. *Kish i think you have the HIV*























oh ****


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
oh ****


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

jeff bowl-hair


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (C3Koh4)*

oh cripes, whats up guys fellas?

i've been exploring the universe the past week im back now. lets party this weekend
oh and yes these mirrors are pissing me off. i texted joe and he claims that he isnt into cars anymore so i may not get the mirrors


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_oh cripes, whats up guys fellas?

i've been exploring the universe the past week im back now. lets party this weekend
oh and yes these mirrors are pissing me off. i texted joe and he claims that he isnt into cars anymore so i may not get the mirrors









woooooooowwwwwwwwww
gay

PAGE 20
your thread is the devil it has 666 posts


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
woooooooowwwwwwwwww
gay

PAGE 20
your thread is the devil it has 666 posts


haha, im bring a Bat to the AWE GTG this year


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_oh cripes, whats up guys fellas?

i've been exploring the universe the past week im back now. lets party this weekend
oh and yes these mirrors are pissing me off. i texted joe and he claims that he isnt into cars anymore so i may not get the mirrors 

hahahaha, what a clown.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_

haha, im bring a Bat to the AWE GTG this year

pick me up on the way








i got a new beating stick for christmas


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

jeff you goin to wildwood this year?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (C3Koh4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C3Koh4* »_jeff you goin to wildwood this year?


hell yea man, every year for 10 years strait now


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_

hell yea man, every year for 10 years strait now

yes! repeat!


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

we should party before i head back to hell this sunday, ive been tearing down this scirocco for a few days now


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

yea kish what ever happened to that getogether you were plannin


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (C3Koh4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C3Koh4* »_
yes! repeat!

haha hell yea man, only this time shane will have and S4 and rooks car will be turbo plus me S/c haha, and you with the KO4. your knee may be fudged up but tomorrow you are comming out and getting crunk, bluemoon winter ale is a special event


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_
haha hell yea man, only this time shane will have and S4 and rooks car will be turbo plus me S/c haha, and you with the KO4. your knee may be fudged up but tomorrow you are comming out and getting crunk, bluemoon winter ale is a special event









omg we are gonna rip wildwood apart......
I am comin out definatly! that is a special occasion


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (C3Koh4)*

last night was wild


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

I think your drive home was wilder


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

hallo, yes last evening was a goodtime









i think these wheels will look sexy on my sled


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

yup, i very much agree


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*








thats an awesome picture....I wish I got to see the car in person


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (C3Koh4)*

im gonna start to edit the shots tonight or tomorrow


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

saweeeet


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

i couldnt wait till they were edited i made kish send me a little teaser


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

I hope you tryed them on Kish. They will look dope on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

nah it was snowin so i didnt feel like swapping them over unfortunately


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

*MAOR*


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (C3Koh4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C3Koh4* »_I think your drive home was wilder

haha true, im going to call and ask them for the print out


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_
haha true, im going to call and ask them for the print out


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_
haha true, im going to call and ask them for the print out









oh god, what did you do ?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
oh god, what did you do ?

haha well i got clocked at over 130+ on the way home and needless to say going that fast and seeing a state cop radar you isnt good. So i sped up to 150+ and got off the exit that was 4 miles away and the statey couldnt even catch us haha. Yes really really stupid but i didnt want to pull over and find out what 130+ mph ticket would do to my insurence


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_
haha well i got clocked at over 130+ on the way home and needless to say going that fast and seeing a state cop radar you isnt good. So i sped up to 150+ and got off the exit that was 4 miles away and the statey couldnt even catch us haha. Yes really really stupid but i didnt want to pull over and find out what 130+ mph ticket would do to my insurence

i probably would have done the same...i probably would have not done 130+ though


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_
i probably would have done the same...i probably would have not done 130+ though









yea me either but me and my friend were hung over and wanted to beat the crazy storm they called for

thanks kish for getting all the photos up


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

dude you didn't seem that bad at Bill's, but either way 130+ is epic. And how did you get your car to move like that mine ******* out at 130 


_Modified by wnb800 at 6:28 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

haha, oh ****
.. take the bike next time


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

thats what i was hoping he would bring up

bohler aka the snoring basterd, i found pillows and a sleeping bag in my trunk so i guess they are yours


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i'll mail you his mechanics gloves he left at my crib like two years ago..


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

hahaahaha


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_thats what i was hoping he would bring up

bohler aka the *snoring basterd*, i found pillows and a sleeping bag in my trunk so i guess they are yours



hahaha my bad


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

woahhhh, 700th reply, to bad i have nothing to say


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (audi-quattro 2.8)*

hahaha
hey i need s4 sides so if anyone knows of a pair thats floating around let me know. i've had no luck on my hunts over break
ah page 21


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_hahaha
hey i need s4 sides so if anyone knows of a pair thats floating around let me know. i've had no luck on my hunts over break
ah page 21









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for s4 sides.
guess what...the doctor said I can take the immobilizer off and start bendin the knee already


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i to need s4 sides


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_hahaha
hey i need s4 sides so if anyone knows of a pair thats floating around let me know. i've had no luck on my hunts over break
ah page 21










_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_i to need s4 sides

sent IM's










_Modified by AEB A4 at 11:14 AM 1-13-2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

i have s4 sides
and another set in imola yellow that would part with

(awaiting merrigans response, because they are his sides.. and he would kill me







)


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i have s4 sides
and another set in imola yellow that would part with

(awaiting merrigans response, because they are his sides.. and he would kill me







)


throw my gloves in on the sale


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

nic let me know about those sides
and goody i thought you already had them layin around?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_









pfft
oh hai matt !


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

back up bitches, all of ya's!


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

car looks great, keep up the good werk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

any new pics


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

Why not just get the S4


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

nah nothin new, car has been sitting in a pile of snow since last week. when i get a partner to do some donuts with ill snag some shots
haha and shane no s4 for me


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_nah nothin new, car has been sitting in a pile of snow since last week. when i get a partner to do some donuts with ill snag some shots
haha and shane no s4 for me

come pick me up
I will drift on my bicycleeeee
haha
but i wanna take pictures of snow drifting


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

heres a teaser just for you kish
now can play in the snow








EDIT: Just found out its number 5000 out of 5000


















_Modified by 97audia4 at 6:58 AM 1-20-2009_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

ahhhhhhh now you are in the elite of the elite, the awd club


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

didn't you just find out that thing was cammed too? I saw the other thread and it seems like that thing was a steal... one of those times I wish I was out of school. Ill follow with a teaser of my own-








1982 Caddy no motor/running gear edition 1 of 1

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (wnb800)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wnb800* »_didn't you just find out that thing was cammed too? I saw the other thread and it seems like that thing was a steal... one of those times I wish I was out of school. Ill follow with a teaser of my own-








1982 Caddy no motor/running gear edition 1 of 1

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










chad that thing looks so sick dude i wish i could have seen that ish

yea it made 250 whp it, f n rips man


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_heres a teaser just for you kish
now can play in the snow








EDIT: Just found out its number 5000 out of 5000

















_Modified by 97audia4 at 6:58 AM 1-20-2009_

I didn't know that mkIV .:R32's were a limited production


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

haha bohler im not Chad its Will... I met you at Cult Classic and I was at Bill's last week. I had a BON shirt on but still a sick car.. I am jealous 100%


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wnb800)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wnb800* »_haha bohler im not Chad its Will... I met you at Cult Classic and I was at Bill's last week. I had a BON shirt on but still a sick car.. I am jealous 100%

dude im completely sorry, i knew it was you, brain fart i guess. Thanks but now im stright broke as hell so o well


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hey man no worries, its only money your gonna make more and spend more so I say eff it. Your only young once, thats why I have 3 cars and only one of them run haha


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

nice find bohler!


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_nice find bohler!

thanks, i couldnt pass it up for the deal
now kish needs to step his game up


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

im savin for an atom now

got a ghey cel last night, who knows what this can be now


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

the cel light should be listed under 'standard equipment' on the ****ing window sticker.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

hahaha yeahhh, or on the list of when i turn on the car today what can possibly go wrong with it list


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

its throwing you code p03952 and it means that it needs to be bagged


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_its throwing you code p03952 and it means that it needs to be bagged

Last guy that had that code tryed using VAG-Com to erase it .... needless to say it didnt work and he had bags a week later.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

if nic would stop being a pansy, i'd have his bagged for him.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

hahahaha i hope thats what my cel is telling me


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

haha i just Lol at the cel= bags
come kish at least share some future plans 
Next week im going to AWE tuning to get the giac 93 and 103oct programs and possibly water meth and three dyno pulls to get some awd figures


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

its winter and my car is dirty and beat, but i did pick up a bike tray so that calls for some pictures:


























































oh and my stubbies are never coming, joe won't make them because he says he isnt into cars anymore. hes supposed to send me a check for the value of the mirror. i guess ill have to get the cult society piece


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_
oh and my stubbies are never coming, joe won't make them because he says he isnt into cars anymore. hes supposed to send me a check for the value of the mirror. i guess ill have to get the cult society piece









now that sucks


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

yeah pretty lame but as long as i get my money back i guess i can't complain too much


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

nice rack cutie


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

joe is a dripping vaginal discharge.
what a punk.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_joe is a dripping vaginal discharge.
what a punk.

holy crap that sounds disgusting! haha. i had some chick call me a bloody c**t bubble once...i think i threw up in my mouth a little.
kish car looks good...even DUURRTY!


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

What % tint do you have?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

kish did you consider taking the "Thule" stickers off your bike tray? I think it would make it look more clean.
Did it on my Thule Peloton and havent looked back. Took about 30 seconds to do. Just peel it off with your fingernails and maybe take some goo-gone if a bit of adhesive remains


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

I love a dirty tank


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

finally pic of the car kish. We gotta get together over spring break and take some phots


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (97audia4)*

We need new pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DLC's1.8T (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (DLC's1.8T)*

^^ so sick. I WANT ONE!
Im sorry but that car has quattro, thus a 46" wheel in the back and 19" wheel in the front will eff up quattro. i kid i kid










_Modified by AEB A4 at 4:35 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

thats is awesome. nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (DLC's1.8T)*

Don't forget the black painted splitter in the front bumper.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (GregN96)*

i love that dlc, i remember when you emailed me those last year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and i may take the sticker off of my peloton, it does look cleaner.

someone should donate me a side of s4 sides because i can never seem to find a good set


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (DLC's1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DLC’s1.8T* »_

















how do you make these things?


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (DLC's1.8T)*

i love this cartoon pic.
i have tons of them saved on my comp at home of various Audis and VWs. another one to add to the collection.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*

cripes my car disappeared from the banner http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_cripes my car disappeared from the banner http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

wow so it did...i didnt even notice. looks like we got a new forum sponsor.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
wow so it did...i didnt even notice. looks like we got a new forum sponsor.

And It doesnt say B5 A4 Anywhere, Bring kish's car back!


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

A few things.
First of all, in case you forgot, you might want to start thinkng about a gift for the GF. Your ann. is coming up on 3/18. Just trying to look out for you lol.
Second, where the hell did you find the rear trunk. I cannot find a silver one anywhere. 
Third, how much did the roof paint cost you?
I think thats it for now


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_cripes my car disappeared from the banner http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

mines going up















thats ish is gay, yo you should come to socal for 4 days with me and rook over spring break


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Skank* »_A few things.
First of all, in case you forgot, you might want to start thinkng about a gift for the GF. Your ann. is coming up on 3/18. Just trying to look out for you lol.


last time i talked to him he was gonna get her some whistle tip exhaust action


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_yeah pretty lame but as long as i get my money back i guess i can't complain too much

Sorry to butt in here...
but nah
Time is money and someone wasting like a year of yours is worth more than your money back


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

my buddy painted the roof for me for $200 in his booth, it was a hell of a steal.

and taj yeah you are correct, i guess i am just happy to finally get all of his lies straight. and even though he said he was sending out the check looks like its still not here yet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_my buddy painted the roof for me for $200 in his booth, it was a hell of a steal.

and taj yeah you are correct, i guess i am just happy to finally get all of his lies straight. and even though he said he was sending out the check looks like its still not here yet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

sounds like he is giving you the run around. i hate people like that. the whole story is bs. 
order shorties and move on.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
Are you aware they are using your pictures?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (aledelic42)*

^ oh snap !


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

wow thanks man, they are getting a phone call asap. 
on a lighter note a kid that i went to school with rolled his s4 being a cool street racer on the highway so i am going to snag some parts off of it this week. if anyone wants anything let me know because hes partin it out


_Modified by kish0000 at 6:52 AM 3-8-2009_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

tell them they can BUY the rights to use them








Sent IM


_Modified by AEB A4 at 10:04 AM 3-8-2009_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

haha yeahh


----------



## mtbmurray (Mar 12, 2000)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_wow thanks man, they are getting a phone call asap. 
on a lighter note a kid that i went to school with rolled his s4 being a cool street racer on the highway so i am going to snag some parts off of it this week. if anyone wants anything let me know because hes partin it out


Motor swap


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (mtbmurray)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtbmurray* »_
Motor swap










i second that ish, come on ill even help and bring some


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

I saw those pictures of your car on ebay earlier today as well, I was going to post but its been so long I forgot who it belonged to, they look way too awesome on your car to sell.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

haha im not sellin them, wheelwerk is now using them to sell keskin kt2 wheels.

and his motor is toast the front end is pretty much gone off of the car


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

kish
make the drive
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4166863
and don't say no


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

haha im going to philly that day sorry brother.
and the skirts on the s are trashed, the whole car is pretty much toast. i am upset http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_haha im going to philly that day sorry brother.
and the skirts on the s are trashed, the whole car is pretty much toast. i am upset http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


what you going to philly for whore, i tried calling you sunday for the KOP meet it was crazy


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_haha im going to philly that day sorry brother.
and the skirts on the s are trashed, the whole car is pretty much toast. i am upset http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I said don't say "no"


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

i never got the call, me and noelle are gonna head down for the day and then probably go to kop to hang out for a while


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i never got the call, me and noelle are gonna head down for the day and then probably go to kop to hang out for a while

LIAR!!!!
you are just avoiding me


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_

what you going to philly for whore, i tried calling you sunday for the KOP meet it was crazy

**** you were there? i woulda come out, way yo go ahole haha


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

check this dude out he's in pa http://pittsburgh.craigslist.o....html
even though the skirts are trashed on that wrecked s,you should get the brackets off them. there a pain to find


_Modified by SlimQuattro at 8:32 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i never got the call, me and noelle are gonna head down for the day and then probably go to kop to hang out for a while

really? well damn when you go to philly hit me up ill come down


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (SlimQuattro)*

yeah i gave that dude a call the other day, hes supposed to send me pics of the skirts sometime this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and alright bohler ill hit you up


_Modified by kish0000 at 4:18 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_
really? well damn when you go to philly hit me up ill come down

x2








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

dont worry merrigan ill cause some trouble in the mac store for ya


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

^


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_dont worry merrigan ill cause some trouble in the mac store for ya

and dont you dare take the jeep i want to see your car


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_kish
make the drive
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4166863
and don't say no









since kish hates me and never wants to go anywhere I suggest















matt, you make the drive so you can pick on me in person


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

i take the ford exploder on road trips haha


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

kish i know we talked about cup mirros a little while back and i couldnt get you the link, and some how today i came across it http://www.electrodyne.cc/Merc...50300


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

hey hey there they are, thanks bohler
yo whens the awe bbq, we have to go and roll some skulls there


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_hey hey there they are, thanks bohler
yo whens the awe bbq, we have to go and roll some skulls there

x2 awe bbq will be a good time. i wish they would have the store open but they havent the past two years


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (NGTT)*

yeah ive been meaning to come down the past years but this year ill be there


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

almost sure its may 14th and it keeps getting better each year. Kish bring your camera bc rooks car will be offically done then


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

im down with that


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_almost sure its may 14th and it keeps getting better each year. Kish bring your camera bc rooks car will be offically done then









we hope so...HA


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

kish when you come to philly bring my sleeping bags with you so i can come get them from you hahah. I just went looking for them and remember that i forgot them in the jeep


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (97audia4)*

i was just in philly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
kish, your picture isnt at the top of the forum anymore










_Modified by sum1namedjames at 1:59 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

hey hey hey thanks to merrigans hunting skills i finally have some s4 sides. i am so pumped









should be here next week hopefully http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

finally


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_hey hey hey thanks to merrigans hunting skills i finally have some s4 sides. i am so pumped









should be here next week hopefully http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sweeeeet
we need to get together buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

yeah we do, i want to have a g2g at my place once the weather is finally nice


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_hey hey hey thanks to merrigans hunting skills i finally have some s4 sides. i am so pumped









should be here next week hopefully http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

who loves ya buddy?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

kish i might have some wheels for a photoshoot if i can get spacers in time


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

24k gold again?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

sent you an IM alex


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_24k gold again?

haha nah not this time, that guy was a douche bag
but they were on a Blue RS6


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

bohler? what wheels did heath get?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

Hes looking into getting wheels from the same company that the guy with the S5 has


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

are you runnin vals old wheels now?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

yea its prolly going to happen here in the next two weeks


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

sexy
wheels are back on, if i get some time today ill snap some pictures. i want to bring the rear down about 5 threads and i think it will sit perfect.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

kish you are missing out on some blue moon my friend, i got a 2 cases of it just for this weekend


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

Hey i am slowly coming back to life after a long winter. Got some skirts, started painting them up and will hopefully have them on next week sometime. I also got my old mirror back so i have matching black mirrors now. I may lower the rear down about 1/2 an inch and start shaving the exhaust as well this week. Once i remember where i put the seat lip that will get thrown on as well
























and heres after one coat of satin black








on another note, WheelWerke is using my pictures again without permission and is refusing to take them down from eBay. so if anyone is bored and wants to spam the hell out of them have at it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1259


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Can't wait to see them installed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

glad to see your done hibernating


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

i want to find some rogue status gun show fabric to do select interior pieces in as well


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Theres a red GLI with a Rogue Status roof thats a pretty badass look. I sent a nice email to those kids using your pictures too.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wnb800)*

hey i got a response from my friends at wheelwerke:
"Seller has responded to your question about this item 

Do not respond to the sender if this message requests that you complete the transaction outside of eBay. This type of offer is against eBay policy, may be fraudulent, and is not covered by buyer protection programs. Learn More. 
Dear alexkish0000,
F YOU F YOUR CAR *******

- wheelwerke Did this answer your question? If not, let the seller know. 

18" Keskin KT2 for AUDI A4 B5 LIMITED ITEM 
Item Id: 310138904046 
End time: May-05-09 13:58:30 PDT 
Seller: 
wheelwerke (76) 
100.0% Positive Feedback 
Member since Oct-25-04 in United States 
Location: CA, United States 

Listing Status: This message was sent while the listing was active. "


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

They got there widdle feelingz hurted







F those clowns.
Get those sides on, hopefully they actually stay on for you and not fall off all the time like mine.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

send those skirts my way.... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_hey i got a response from my friends at wheelwerke:
"Seller has responded to your question about this item 

Do not respond to the sender if this message requests that you complete the transaction outside of eBay. This type of offer is against eBay policy, may be fraudulent, and is not covered by buyer protection programs. Learn More. 
Dear alexkish0000,
F YOU F YOUR CAR *******

- wheelwerke Did this answer your question? If not, let the seller know. 

18" Keskin KT2 for AUDI A4 B5 LIMITED ITEM 
Item Id: 310138904046 
End time: May-05-09 13:58:30 PDT 
Seller: 
wheelwerke (76) 
100.0% Positive Feedback 
Member since Oct-25-04 in United States 
Location: CA, United States 

Listing Status: This message was sent while the listing was active. "



Wow....really? You should report them to Ebay.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

well try getting in touch with eBay, they are like the invisible company sometimes









i am gonna pick up some more paint and body-moulding tape and hopefully have these suckers on tonight or tomorrow


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

finally


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

hey hey hey, heres some crappy shots with the skirts on.i butchered the door mouldings but hopeffully they will be shaved later this summer. been so busy with a stupid physics course i have to take lately so i havent had time to clean her up or get proper shots. maybe this weekend ill snag some.

































on 2 side notes:
1. that was the last shot of the jeep, she died the next day and was subsequently replaced with an '09 subaru outback. its a pretty sweet vehicle actually.
2. the same day my rear "track bar" snapped. a small annoyance but its fixed now


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

hello sir, will you be in attendance at DATB?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

nah i am knee deep in work for this dumb class. 9-4 5 days a week http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

that explains why you havn't been on xbl in like 40 days haha
see you at waterfest?
btw, the sides look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by livinzlyfe at 8:12 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

i thought you died







.
welcome back buddy.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_on another note, WheelWerke is using my pictures again without permission and is refusing to take them down from eBay. so if anyone is bored and wants to spam the hell out of them have at it.

I noticed this a few weeks ago and wondered if you were aware that they're using your pictures. How nice of them to steal them without permission. *******s.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i love your car, not only cause its dope but it reminds me of a better time in the scene.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

thanks pals, its depressing lately it seems like i have no more time for the car. my goal over the next few weeks is to just get her into tip top shape and drive her like she is made to be driven

and alex (skiba) i do miss those old days


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubmob_vr6* »_i thought you died









me 2. 
skirts look good.. i think you should shave the rear lip...
then when you are having the moldings shaved... you can then have the valences and skirts painted...


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

i like the textured look too much to paint my lowers i think.
and i have an extra valance sittin in the garage i have just been too lazy everytime i feel like starting the project


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

we need to have a bbq/pic session somewhare in pa this summer... 
there is a lot of nice b5s between nj pa and md.. plus we need the silver 2.8s side by side








my car is gonna be so dope by datb.... im so stoked


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Texture looks like it cam eout good on the skirts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And x2 on the BBQ, Kish's house!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

that can definitely be arranged


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

im down for this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_that can definitely be arranged
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So easy to get to your house too. i-84 all the way pretty much.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (97audia4)*

im there!
i wish


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

are your tires bald yet, so you can get smaller ones, and go lower ?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

kish...
how big is your yard? i say we camp out


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

eff that, im campring in the basement, that ish is huge


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

hahaha we can definitely set up a camping trip in the house.

so i took the car for an alignment on friday and they told me my lower control arm camber bolt is rusted out and refused to align anything until i replaced it. Left the toe on the pass back at -3.4. So now i guess she will sit till i get this bolt and find time to replace it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

just run it like that so your tires go bald to make nic happy


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_Once i remember where i put the seat lip that will get thrown on as well










i didnt know it would fit our cars?
oh, and im closing my old ebay account anyway, so i "bought" these from that seller that has your picture up:
*
KW coilovers V3 for Porsche 911 (997) Turbo 06+
Location: Houston, Texas

This seller accepts PayPal	Buy It Now	$3,225.75	Free *
2 seconds later...
*Congratulations! You won this item with Buy It Now!*
ill keep stringing him out about the payment and because of ebays new RIDICULOUS policy that does not let sellers leave negative or neutral feedback anymore (not under ANY situation. they can ONLY leave positive feedback or nothing at all), nothing can happen to me but i MIGHT get a "bidding strike". like i care. cool thing is, no matter if i pay or not, i can STILL leave him negative feedback. which i will.
i dont know you. but his little message pissed me off












_Modified by BIGGEE TALLS at 2:02 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

hahahahaha thats awesome big. 
and yeah you can make a seat lip fit. you just have to trim the ends and drill holes to make it fit.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_hahahahaha thats awesome big. 
and yeah you can make a seat lip fit. you just have to trim the ends and drill holes to make it fit.


you ever install it? pics i so? and this is the cupra R lip?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

yeah i had it on for a while last year, once i get some free time it will be back on again.
for pics just click on my fotki and find the shots from the concrete plant shoot under my car folder.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

OMGZZZZZZ KISH0000 THREAD STILL ALIVEEEEEEEEEE


















heading out once the moon comes out to get some pics since the car is still pretty. youll see her in her glory soon


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

good to see your still alive...


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

I hate when this thread gets bumped it just makes me wish it was 2007 again


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (skiba)*

I like summer time. All the nice cars come out of hibernation


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

fun chillin with your crazy ass this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

Kish man, im sent


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

ahh the year of 2007

well i went out with all of my camera gear and found a spot to shoot and started framing out shots and realized i left my tripod mount at home, ill head out tomorrow if its not doing the pa rain thing


----------



## OrangeWagon (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

Kish, just seeing when you might want to do that photo shoot.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OrangeWagon)*

im assuming youre gonna head to vag fair, we should try for something that weekend


----------



## OrangeWagon (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

Yea I'll be there. Sounds ok to me.


----------



## cdowns13 (Jun 3, 2009)

hey sick looking car.. LOVE the wheels!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (cdowns13)*

i went out yesterday scouting some new places to shoot. found an alright spot but there was more traffic than i anticipated so i was only able to shoot for about 10 minutes:


















































and when i uploaded these to fotki the quality went down the tube http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

cough flickr, cough


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Nice shots and locations http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

nvm the quality..last shot is almost pefect







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Mihai_A4-B5_)*

one of the cleanest B5's out there IMO


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (fbm93)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nic do you pay for a flickr premium account?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nic do you pay for a flickr premium account?

Cant you just open up another account if you fill one up. Use your school email if need be.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Vortex @ WF15


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

awesome, thanks tyler


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*

your car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: The KISH Thread (Lowduberz)*

Love the pictures!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (thepirate)*

Whats going on here? 


































_Modified by AEB A4 at 9:55 AM 7-28-2009_


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh ****!!! hahahahaha


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

What can I say? German Beer coupled with New York's finest micro-brew leads to greatness. I think at some point we wrote your name on the wall tyler


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wnb800)*

I just noticed that in th first pic where imbehind Alex you can see all his piss on the wall








Will, put up the picture of you with the beer cans!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nic do you pay for a flickr premium account?

nope
wish i had stopped by your hotel, looks like you guys had a blast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4Ryan (Jul 8, 2005)

Kish, what size fairing did u use when u had your rack on?


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_I just noticed that in th first pic where imbehind Alex you can see all his piss on the wall








Will, put up the picture of you with the beer cans!


Sorry brotha that little gem is for facebook eyes only. Im most likely going to need to untag when I apply for jobs haha


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wnb800)*

Page 26








HAHA thats understandable. Good times.


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Whats going on here? 

































_Modified by AEB A4 at 9:55 AM 7-28-2009_

hahahahahah what agood night.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (C3Koh4)*

oh god what an evening hahaha

ryan i am 99% sure it was the medium sized fairing. if you can find a thule 555 fairing i would definitely get that, it looks so much better. not like a skateboard tied to the bars


----------



## A4Ryan (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*

Thanks kish, you right about the new ones, they're fugly


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (A4Ryan)*

haha yeah


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*

http://www.audizine.com/forum/...02256
someone does not like car branded tattoos. kish i think your in the first pic


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (goody6691)*

haters haters haters


----------



## kacken (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*

dude i totall think we went to school together. you go to lccc?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kacken)*

nah i go to king's. where did you go to high school
edit: this is how i spent vag fair. with a damn flat http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


























_Modified by kish0000 at 7:23 AM 8-9-2009_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*

That sucks Alex http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Nail?
Now you can get some skinnier tires and lower it a bit more.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (AEB A4)*

nah i just got another 225/40. and we dont know what it was. the guy behind me said it looked like a big rock


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*

damn dude that sucks..


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*

you need to stop trying to crush rocks with your car dude


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: The KISH Thread (97audia4)*

damn kish and i was looking foward to seeing your car in person.
i say you go 215


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (TimKouch)*

yeah i know i was looking forward to seeing everyone, gheyness had to interfere.
and i just got these 225s about 3 months ago because i popped two tires hittin some road debris haha. maybe ill do 215s once these get bald


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_yeah i know i was looking forward to seeing everyone, gheyness had to interfere.
and i just got these 225s about 3 months ago because i popped two tires hittin some road debris haha. maybe ill do 215s once these get bald

then you gotta go lower


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (97audia4)*

haha i wish. i am debating moving out of the b5 scene now


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_haha i wish. i am debating moving out of the b5 scene now


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_haha i wish. i am debating moving out of the b5 scene now









speaking of gheyness interfering


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_haha i wish. i am debating moving out of the b5 scene now









dooooo iiiiittttttttt
i havent looked back yet


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The KISH Thread (sum1namedjames)*

ill still be a cool old skool b5 kid if it happens.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: The KISH Thread (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_ill still be a cool old skool b5 kid if it happens.


do it.


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

if it makes you feel better i got a flat a few weeks ago from a legit pebble, pulled it out. its smaller than a dime


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (audi-quattro 2.8)*

now that is really crappy luck, the guy behind me said it was a pretty nice sized chunck of something that i shot out at him. and the hole in the tire you could almost get your pinky finger in


----------



## A4Ryan (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Kish, I got lucky and found a 555 fairing on ebay. Just installed it today, there are some minor fitment issues and stuff but it will look AMAZING once i get it right. Pics to come


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (A4Ryan)*

whats a 555 fairing?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

a thule rack accessory


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

ohhhhh that makes sense now


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (A4Ryan)*

nice ryan, i have to find one for the scooby now. the skateboard looks ridiculous on it


----------



## A4Ryan (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Here ya go, I would've had more angles but my camera battery died and I'm lazy


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (A4Ryan)*

meh. neither here nor there


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (fbm93)*

i think that fairing looks a lot better than the skateboard style
on another note i will have some shots for you guys tomorrow they are lame but whatever


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

here are some photos. i was bored. i didnt really get into the editing either so bear with them.

















































on a related note i am sick of how fotki kills the quality of the pictures when they are uploaded so i am going to switch over to flickr for hosting now


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

welcome to 2007


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nice pictures sir


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

get some ST's and ditch that rake.

*27*


_Modified by merrigan at 10:02 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

konis still have a way to go down but for some reason they get raked out on uneven surfaces bad
oh and hello will, miss your pretty face


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

im glad to see new pictures of your car







i love those wheels more everytime i see them. they look so good on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_

















Love this shot!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

gracias amigos


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i think the rake is sexy especially when you see the car from behind








also I am saying that because I am stuck with my suspension and dont have adjustable coilovers. I might carry some weights in the boot to make the ass go down a bit


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

Love the new pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

I love it. That rake looks fine after having to look at so many cars with reverse rake, yuk!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

haha reverse rake hurts my head. i like a little bit of rake but i wouldnt mind dumping the rear come next spring


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_haha reverse rake hurts my head. i like a little bit of rake but i wouldnt mind dumping the rear come next spring


officially quoting you on that haha


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_
officially quoting you on that haha

haha kish you going to h20?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (97audia4)*

yeah hopefully, and where the hell have you been all summer dude?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

i cannot wait for h20. beach and parties


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

i've got my fingers crossed that ill make it down


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

same here, ive only ever seen your car once in person and i didnt get the chance to meet you


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

working my ass off, i moved out and got my house apartment now and shizzle so i have been busy. I wanna make it up one of these weekends while its still nice out


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (97audia4)*

come up like oct 16


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

if i dont have a game that week end ill be up for sure


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (97audia4)*

went out like a week ago to snap some shots, lighting was trash and i didnt really feel like editing but here you go:









































i hosted them on flickj because fotki has been killing the quality of the pics lately. but there are a few more on the fotki so check them out if you are bored


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

Nice. I like the fat booty shot.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

kish im mad that you were not at h2o


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

dude same here I am pissed I missed it


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

we need a kish and kouch 2.8 photo sesh


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

I concur get Tyler in there too for an all silver lovefest


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

HIT THE BOOKS so we can go get some MTB action in this weekend.. im bringing mauser's light in case it gets dark in them there woods


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wnb800)*

mmmmm mmmmm you will have to bring his butt up next time


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_I concur get Tyler in there too for an all silver lovefest

sounds good


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

*"Where oh where has my little Kish gone, where oh where can he be? "*
Updates????


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

at the rate classes are going we wont have any new parts till the summer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*at first i was like*








*and then i was like*








this is what happens everytime your thread bumps.

_Modified by merrigan at 10:09 PM 10-12-2009_


_Modified by merrigan at 10:10 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_at the rate classes are going we wont have any new parts till the summer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wnb800)*

Hey Will, do you know why. Because, "He put her to sleep"


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

haha the glove didn't fit! That was at like 4am during my sanity break from the 60s history all night study session. Now i'm in class... Friends iPhone vortex cruising ftw


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wnb800)*

to make the internets happy with me i will purchase a new part for my car within the next month and do mad photoshootz when it arrives


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

end of march when the road salt/ stones are gone here you better come and hill for a weekend and have a photoshoot bc there will be a new rear and front bumper along with a full respray







pm you more with details


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (97audia4)*

Bumping for another user.. (Jared) and for some updates ... maybe...


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Bumping for another user.. (Jared) and for some updates ... maybe...

bump for updates and tyler.... your not crazy now


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (audi-quattro 2.8)*

kish... im getting tired of holding it down for the 2.8s alone


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

Yeah...Kish haz no love for the b5 lately...


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

i might cry myself to sleep tonight if i dont see anything soon


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Bumping for another user.. (Jared) and for some updates ... maybe...


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James Himself* »_









i was saying how i havent seen anything from this thread in a while so he bumped it


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i saw alex like a month ago said he sold it. lookin into wrxs now. sorry dudes.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_i saw alex like a month ago said he sold it. lookin into wrxs now. sorry dudes.

Lies


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_i saw alex like a month ago said he sold it. lookin into wrxs now. sorry dudes.

gay lies


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

I just went through every page of this thread and now all I can think about is how much I want to move back to PA.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*









well, i cant be too upset about this


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_i saw alex like a month ago said he sold it. lookin into *EVOs* now. sorry dudes.


fixed.... haha talked to him about that the other day actually


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wnb800)*

GTFO


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Just got a text from him "im deep in research nonsense, thanks for the concern" The tank has the ABS light, CEL, its filthy and PennDOT put a big crub in front of his driveway and can barely get out. Hes on the hunt for a candy green crown vic on 26s, he talks that ****, and lives it. 


_Modified by wnb800 at 12:46 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wnb800)*


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (skiba)*

who hellooooooooooo children <3 i miss you dearly but as will said above, im in over my head with research this semester. but no fear i plan on hitting up waterfest and maybe datb and h2oi if they are still happening. tanks been alright but the township came around and repaved our road and put in new curbs except the curbs cover everyones driveways so my poor cars undercarriage is destroyed.
i figure by mid april my business will slow down a bit so i'll be back at the b5 game.

and also, not to make you guys upset or anything, but i have been searchin for: a white b7 avant, a white sti, or a 350z


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*









damn you elusive ibis white b7 avant s-line


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wnb800)*

tell me about it dude, its like they werent even made


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

im bring this back from the dead bc im forcing you to take pics of your car while im up there tomorrow haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

